# Weekly Competition 2022-23



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U' R' U' F U2 F' R U' R U2
*2. *R2 U' R2 U' F R U' R' F R2 F
*3. *F' R2 U2 F U2 F U' R U R U2
*4. *R2 F' R U' F' R2 F U' R U' R'
*5. *U R' F' U' R U2 R' U' F' R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 U' B' L' F' D2 B' U2 L2 F R2 F' L2 D' U' F2 U L U R'
*2. *F L' D R2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 U F U R F L2 F2 U' F2 L
*3. *F2 D R F' L F' B2 U L' F' U2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2
*4. *B2 U' F2 B U B' D' B U2 L2 B U2 D2 B' R' D' R2 F2
*5. *D2 B2 R L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 L' B L' R2 D' U2 B' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L B2 D' B' R D F L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' R' D R' Fw2 R' Uw2 L2 B' R2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 F' L' Fw2 D Fw2 F L Uw L2 Fw' Uw' D R' Uw U' Fw2
*2. *L' U' L' U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 U L2 B F2 R2 B2 L' U Fw2 D R Fw2 D Rw2 U Fw2 B2 U F2 Uw2 Fw R' Fw F D Rw2 Uw' L Uw Rw' D' L2
*3. *F' L U R' D' L U B' U2 B R2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 R' U2 F' Uw2 L' Fw2 F U2 L' Uw2 R F' Rw2 B Uw' B L2 B' F Uw' Fw Rw2 U Fw U2 Fw2 U'
*4. *B L F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U L F2 U' B F D R2 B Rw2 Uw2 U B2 R2 Fw2 F' B' D B2 U Rw D' B2 U2 Fw2 Rw Fw' Rw' B Uw' U2 Fw Rw
*5. *L' B' R2 B2 U2 D2 L B2 L' U2 L2 U2 D L2 U' F D' F' R Fw2 Uw2 B' L2 U F2 Uw2 B' F' D B Rw D R U2 B F' Fw' Rw' Uw2 D2 L' Fw' Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 D Bw' Lw' Bw' D2 Bw' U2 L' Fw Lw' Uw D Bw Rw' B Fw F' Uw2 L B' U Dw Lw' R2 B2 Rw2 D U' Lw2 R Uw Bw Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw F' U Lw L' F2 L2 Lw' Dw' Fw2 F' Dw2 Uw Fw B D2 U L F' L F2 Lw'
*2. *Dw R' Dw2 U2 R D2 Lw2 L Dw D B2 Uw2 Fw' Bw2 U' F' R Lw' Uw' Bw L D2 Bw2 R2 Rw2 Lw2 D' U' Uw' Bw Fw2 D Bw' B' L Bw2 Uw Bw Fw L' D' L2 Dw' U' Bw' F' Rw' B' Fw2 U' Dw B' L2 D B2 F' D' L' Dw2 Rw2
*3. *L2 Lw' Bw2 Uw D2 L' Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw' U L2 Uw' F' Fw' L' Rw D Dw B2 L' F' B' U2 Dw2 Lw F' R2 B2 Rw Bw2 B R Bw Uw2 D' B' D' Lw' F2 Bw2 Uw2 R2 Dw Uw Lw2 U D' Fw2 Dw D2 Fw2 D2 Lw' R' D Lw Rw L' D2
*4. *Lw R Uw' Rw' B F2 Bw' Fw' U2 D' Fw D' Bw2 Dw R' Lw' B' Bw R2 U' F Uw B2 R2 U Rw2 L' U R D Uw2 R' Bw2 Uw' Dw2 L2 B2 R Rw2 Fw Uw R2 Fw' Rw Dw' B D F Lw2 F Lw L2 Fw Bw' L' Bw' Fw D2 F2 Fw
*5. *D Bw Dw U' Rw D2 R2 D2 Fw2 B' U2 Dw2 Bw Uw Dw R Bw R2 L' U Rw' Dw Lw Uw L2 Dw' L D2 R2 Bw Rw2 Dw' D2 B' Bw Fw L' R2 Lw' Uw Rw2 Fw Lw' Bw2 F2 Lw' Dw' F2 D2 L' U' Rw U' D' Dw' L2 F B' Lw2 Uw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *B2 3Uw F2 L' R Rw Bw D Bw' 3Fw2 Fw2 Lw B' Fw2 F' D2 3Fw Fw2 L 3Rw R' D2 Bw U' 3Fw' Fw' Rw2 3Fw2 L2 B' Lw Uw' Fw2 B Uw2 Dw2 L' 3Fw Rw' 3Fw' D2 L' Uw' B2 Fw' R2 Fw' F' 3Rw Rw' Fw Lw 3Rw Bw' D' L Lw D 3Uw 3Rw2 Bw2 3Uw2 Uw L' B2 Bw' R Bw Dw' B' Bw' 3Rw L B2 U' Lw2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 Dw2
*2. *Uw2 3Uw' B2 Bw2 Dw 3Fw R L' Fw' 3Fw2 3Uw U' Rw B' L D U' Rw U Dw F' Bw L Fw U 3Fw2 R' F R2 U2 3Fw2 F' Rw 3Fw' U2 B 3Rw Fw2 R2 3Fw F2 L D2 L Lw' R2 D R Lw2 B' U' D' F' Rw2 D2 B Fw2 3Uw Rw2 Dw' 3Uw2 3Fw Uw2 3Rw Lw L' 3Fw' Lw D' 3Rw2 Rw Dw2 3Rw2 Rw' F Lw Fw' 3Rw Uw2 Rw2
*3. *L2 Rw D' F' D' U2 3Rw2 Dw2 F2 R' U' Lw Fw2 Lw' 3Fw Lw Rw' Uw' F' 3Rw' R' Rw2 Uw Lw' F Dw2 U' L' D Uw Lw' D' R2 D' Bw' R2 L' Rw2 Lw2 3Uw L' 3Uw2 3Rw D U' L Fw' U' Rw' 3Uw Bw2 Dw2 3Fw Fw2 Dw F' 3Uw Uw' B L Rw2 F2 D 3Uw2 Dw' 3Fw' 3Uw' Fw' Dw Bw2 Lw' Rw2 L' D' F Fw Bw' Lw2 3Uw Bw2
*4. *3Fw2 U' Rw D R' F' Rw' 3Uw2 3Rw B2 Rw' Lw2 3Uw2 F U 3Rw2 Rw2 F' L Fw' L' Fw' F 3Rw' Bw' Rw' 3Rw' Uw' D Fw' 3Fw Dw Bw' Lw' 3Uw2 Rw' B2 Bw 3Fw R' Fw' 3Rw' D2 Fw2 3Uw' Bw2 B 3Rw D2 3Fw L' D' Uw2 Dw2 U' L2 3Rw 3Uw2 Fw Dw Rw Fw' Uw' 3Uw F Bw 3Fw2 Lw Bw' 3Rw2 Lw D' B' Lw 3Rw2 R Bw F D' F2
*5. *B Fw L Dw B' Uw' 3Rw2 Bw Fw' 3Uw L' F 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw 3Uw' Bw' 3Fw2 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw Bw F2 Dw' U' Fw2 Bw Rw' L 3Rw B2 D Lw' Fw2 U' Lw 3Uw2 3Rw2 Uw2 Bw F' Rw' 3Uw2 Uw2 3Fw' Uw' B' 3Uw' 3Rw B Rw' B' R Rw Dw Fw2 3Uw Bw2 Fw 3Fw2 U' 3Uw Rw2 3Fw' D Bw2 R D' F' 3Fw Rw2 Lw Fw' 3Rw U' 3Rw D' U 3Fw2 Dw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *Bw2 3Lw D 3Lw' Uw2 3Bw2 3Lw R' 3Bw' B' 3Uw' U' Lw' R' Dw2 Uw' F' 3Uw' F 3Fw2 B R' Rw2 Lw2 3Rw2 Bw2 3Lw' Rw' 3Fw2 D2 Bw Rw Lw2 R Uw2 D Bw' 3Lw Uw' F Uw' 3Fw2 R2 3Fw' Lw' Dw' Lw2 R 3Rw Fw2 3Rw' R' 3Uw Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw' 3Rw Dw' 3Lw Fw2 Uw R Bw U' 3Bw Uw2 3Lw 3Bw' Uw' U2 F' Uw2 F R2 3Rw' 3Lw' Fw Rw' 3Rw2 Fw2 3Rw' R' Fw 3Dw' 3Rw2 3Bw2 L2 U' D 3Rw' Rw U2 3Lw' F2 Bw R2 B' Fw2 3Dw' U2
*2. *F' 3Dw 3Fw 3Dw2 Lw' Rw 3Fw Dw' L' 3Dw Dw' Bw' B Lw Rw2 Fw' 3Uw F Lw B U2 3Fw2 Lw' U2 Rw2 3Bw' B' U2 Uw D' Lw2 3Fw' 3Uw2 Rw 3Bw' Bw U2 R2 U R2 D2 B Uw' 3Bw2 Uw B' Fw L 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Lw' B2 3Uw' U Bw L' Rw' 3Bw' U2 3Fw 3Bw D2 Lw B Dw2 R Uw' 3Fw2 3Rw' B D2 Uw' Lw U2 Rw2 3Fw2 U2 L' Fw' 3Dw Rw Lw' 3Lw Bw2 3Rw2 3Fw Lw2 Fw Uw2 R' 3Bw D 3Lw2 Rw 3Bw2 Dw 3Dw Lw' Bw' Lw'
*3. *3Uw' 3Lw Dw 3Bw' F 3Dw D2 3Lw2 L' Dw' 3Fw 3Bw2 F2 L' 3Bw2 3Lw Dw2 Bw D Rw U F2 3Bw2 R2 3Rw2 Lw Rw' B2 3Bw2 Rw' 3Dw' Uw Dw' F 3Dw2 F2 3Dw' 3Bw2 Uw' 3Uw 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Rw' D Fw2 Lw 3Fw' 3Bw' L Rw2 Fw' B' 3Bw2 D' B R Uw' Dw2 F2 3Fw Rw 3Fw2 D' Bw' 3Dw2 3Fw' L Bw B D2 3Bw' Rw' 3Lw 3Rw' F2 3Uw B2 3Lw2 Uw Rw 3Bw' 3Uw' F2 U' D2 3Bw2 B' 3Rw Rw2 D 3Rw2 L' R Fw2 3Rw 3Dw2 U2 Rw 3Fw2 3Bw2
*4. *Uw' D L 3Uw 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Fw' D2 L B2 3Uw U D2 Uw 3Lw' Lw2 L2 F R2 3Bw Rw2 Lw 3Uw' F 3Bw2 Lw' U 3Lw2 3Rw Bw Fw Dw2 R2 Dw' 3Lw' Bw 3Uw Bw' R2 3Fw2 L B2 Dw2 B' Dw2 U' Bw2 B 3Uw B D F2 3Lw2 Uw' Dw2 L2 Bw 3Uw' L' B2 U2 3Rw B 3Uw2 Rw2 Bw' L' 3Fw 3Lw L2 3Rw' Fw2 Lw2 F' Uw' Fw2 3Uw F' Bw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 3Bw F2 Dw2 U2 Fw2 3Fw' Lw' Rw2 B2 Uw2 3Lw' Bw' B' 3Bw 3Dw' Uw Bw' 3Uw'
*5. *U 3Dw' 3Rw 3Bw' 3Fw F 3Uw2 F2 R2 3Dw 3Uw' U2 Dw Fw' D2 3Uw2 3Dw' Uw 3Bw2 3Lw' Uw' Rw' Dw2 3Bw U' 3Dw' R' 3Dw' F' U2 Uw' 3Lw' 3Bw' R' D2 3Dw' R' Uw R2 Rw' 3Bw' Uw' 3Uw Rw 3Fw 3Lw' 3Bw Dw' 3Rw 3Fw Bw Fw' Rw 3Uw' R' Dw' 3Dw Fw2 D2 3Dw' B' F' 3Dw' 3Uw' Rw' L2 Uw' 3Lw 3Rw2 R' Dw' 3Lw 3Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 F' Bw' U' 3Uw 3Bw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw2 3Lw2 L 3Fw' Lw B2 Uw2 L' Lw 3Lw2 B2 R 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Lw L2 D' Lw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' F R F' U' R2 U' F U2 R2
*2. *U R U' R' U' F U' R2 F' U2 R'
*3. *R' F U2 R2 F R U R U' R' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' B2 F2 R U2 L R2 D2 L D2 U L2 F U' B' F2 R F L' Uw2
*2. *F2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U L' F U2 B' R2 D' B2 F U' B' R' Fw Uw2
*3. *D2 R2 F2 D B2 U' F R2 B2 L' R D L' B2 D2 B L F' Rw2 Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B2 D' U2 B2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 F' U2 F U D' B U' R' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 U R' Fw2 D2 U' L2 D' Fw R' B D F Rw2 U2 Uw' R Fw F2 L2 Fw x'
*2. *L2 F' L B2 U' R' D2 F' R L2 B U2 R2 U2 B D2 F' U2 L2 Uw2 B Uw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 U2 F D2 B2 R F R Uw' D' Fw2 D L Fw' Uw' Rw D' Fw Rw2 R y
*3. *U2 F2 U2 D2 L' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L R F' R B2 U R' D' L2 Fw2 U Rw2 Uw2 B' U2 F' Rw2 D2 F2 B' L2 D' Rw' D Fw2 Rw2 R2 D Fw' Rw B' Rw2 z' y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' Bw' Fw2 Dw D U2 Bw' F2 B' Lw2 Bw2 U2 B D2 Dw' Lw' Bw Lw' Bw2 B L' Bw' U' R' Uw D B L2 Bw Rw2 D Fw Bw2 Dw' Lw2 B' U' B2 L2 R' Rw' Dw2 L U2 Dw' D' Lw' F2 Lw Fw2 Lw2 Fw' Lw' Dw' Bw' R B2 Fw U' D2 3Rw
*2. *U2 Dw' R' Lw B2 Lw2 Fw' F2 R U2 Lw2 D Uw Bw' B Dw F' Dw' B2 R Bw2 D2 Uw Rw D' L' Bw Rw2 B' F R' Rw2 D2 Rw' B2 Rw2 Dw2 U F' R' Fw' R2 D U2 R Rw Bw Fw' Dw2 Lw F2 D2 U Bw' L' Lw Rw' Uw Lw2 B' 3Fw' 3Uw2
*3. *Lw Dw U F R2 Fw' D2 F2 Lw Fw2 Lw Uw' Bw2 Rw' Dw2 Lw' Dw Rw2 Uw2 Dw Fw2 Uw' D Dw' Rw L R F2 Lw' Uw Dw2 B2 U2 Uw' Bw' Fw B2 D Lw2 F2 Fw L Uw2 Dw2 R Uw' R Lw Fw2 L2 R' Lw2 Uw F D2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 B F' 3Rw' 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 Bw' Fw 3Uw' 3Fw' U2 D' Lw Bw Fw' 3Fw2 Dw2 3Uw 3Rw2 Lw2 L2 Fw2 R Dw2 U2 L2 Bw U L' Uw' B' Lw F' 3Fw Bw2 D Dw' Lw' Bw 3Uw 3Fw 3Uw2 Uw' Dw2 Rw2 Uw2 F R D 3Rw2 Rw Bw Lw' D2 3Fw D2 Lw2 3Rw2 L2 Bw U' 3Fw Fw Dw2 Rw2 3Fw' F' 3Rw' F2 3Uw R' Rw2 Bw2 B Lw Rw2 Uw D U Bw' Fw' L2 Dw2 R2 Bw2 x2 y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw 3Rw2 Rw Fw2 Bw' 3Rw2 3Bw Fw D 3Rw R2 Rw' Fw B2 Dw F 3Dw2 D' 3Bw 3Rw' Dw2 3Uw F2 3Uw2 B' U B' 3Bw' 3Rw2 D' 3Uw' Dw2 Fw' R F2 Dw 3Dw D Uw R' 3Dw2 D2 Uw 3Lw' Fw' 3Bw2 B' Uw 3Fw' 3Lw Rw 3Fw R2 3Lw' Fw2 B F2 3Dw' R' Rw2 3Dw2 R2 3Rw 3Dw2 3Bw2 Fw L2 R2 Fw2 3Bw' D' Fw' R' 3Uw' Uw2 3Bw' Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw2 F2 3Bw2 B2 U 3Uw' R 3Rw' 3Uw' F' 3Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 3Rw Fw' Uw' 3Rw' 3Dw2 F2 3Bw Dw' Fw2 z' y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L2 F U2 R2 B R2 U' L D' B2 R' L B2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 Rw2 Uw'
*2. *D2 B' D2 R' U R2 D L' F U' F' D2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*3. *D2 R2 F R' F' L2 F2 B' D' L U D2 R2 L2 D' F2 U2 B Rw' Uw2
*4. *U2 B' U L D R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' B D' U' B' U L' D' Fw' Uw'
*5. *F2 D' B2 U R2 U' F' U2 F2 D' F R U' B D' R F2 R2 Fw
*6. *R L' U D2 F' R' U L' U R2 U2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 R B' Rw' Uw
*7. *L' U R2 U2 F' U' F B2 L' F2 L2 U D' F2 U2 D B2 R2 F' Uw2
*8. *U L' B F2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L2 F' L' U L2 R B' U F Rw Uw2
*9. *U R B U L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B L R' F U2 B' U2 Fw
*10. *L' F2 D' L F' R2 D L F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 F R B R Fw Uw2
*11. *U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 L' U' F' L R' B' R D' B' F' D B2 Rw' Uw'
*12. *F D2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' D U' B' U' R' D U B2 R B Rw
*13. *L U2 B2 L B2 D2 L' R B2 F' D2 B' L B2 R' U L2 B Uw2
*14. *L D' F2 L B' R2 F R' B U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*15. *U2 D2 R' U D2 F D' R2 B' D' F2 L' U2 L' B2 L B2 L2 D2 Rw Uw2
*16. *R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' B F' R' F' D U B L U R B' Uw2
*17. *L2 D' F2 B U2 R B R F2 U' L U2 D' F2 U' D L2 U Rw2
*18. *L F' R D U B2 L2 U B2 F2 D R2 F L' B D R2 D' U' F' Rw' Uw
*19. *F' U D L' U2 L' D2 R U2 F L2 B' R2 D2 F' B2 U2 L B' U2 Rw' Uw2
*20. *U' B D F' R2 F' D2 B' D' L F U B2 R2 D B2 R2 U Fw' Uw'
*21. *R D2 F2 D R2 U' B2 R' U2 R B L2 R2 B' U2 L2 D L' Fw Uw'
*22. *R' U B' D F' R2 B' R L' B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 Rw
*23. *F' L U F2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U R U2 F' L2 D B' U2 Rw2 Uw2
*24. *U' R' D2 L' B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' U B2 R2 D2 R' U2 B' D' B2 Rw' Uw
*25. *F' R2 L2 F2 U R' B D2 L F2 L' D2 R' L' B2 F' L' B2 U2 Rw Uw2
*26. *L2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D U F2 L' D2 B R' F2 L' F' U2 L2 D Fw'
*27. *F' R2 U' B' L2 F2 R' D' L F' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 D Rw Uw
*28. *B R' D' R2 U2 L' F2 D2 U2 R F2 R D' F' D2 F2 D R2 D' Fw'
*29. *F' U' B' L2 U F2 D' R2 D' B' L2 U2 R F' U2 R' D' R' Fw'
*30. *R L' B U F' D' R' U2 D2 F L U' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*31. *B R2 B D' F' L D R' D L' F' D2 L2 D2 B' R2 F R2 Uw
*32. *L' R2 U R2 F2 D2 U' L2 F' D2 L' U' B' U2 F' D' L U R Fw'
*33. *D F B' U2 R U D R2 D R B2 L2 F' R2 F L2 F' U Rw'
*34. *R' D B' U2 B2 F' R2 D2 R2 D' U' L' F D' B2 L2 R2 D Fw Uw2
*35. *R D2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 B L2 R U' L B F R2 F2 D' F' Uw
*36. *R B U' F' B' L F D2 F' L2 B' D2 B D2 U' R F U2 Fw Uw
*37. *F' L2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L' F' U' F2 R' B U L2 R U2 B2 Rw2
*38. *U2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U' F2 U' B' F' U F2 R B2 U' F U' R B' Rw' Uw
*39. *R' F2 D' R D' F U' D R F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U F' Rw Uw2
*40. *R D R2 U2 L D2 L D2 L2 U' L' F2 L D B' U L' F Rw2 Uw'
*41. *R2 B' R' F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F' U F R2 B F' R2 F2 Rw Uw2
*42. *R2 B F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 D' F L' B2 R' B' L2 U2 B' U' Fw' Uw
*43. *R D' R F' R2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 B R2 L U L' U L B' D' L2 Uw2
*44. *D L B2 R2 U' D' F' B2 D2 R' D2 L D2 R' F2 R' F U' R2 Fw Uw
*45. *R' B2 R' D2 U2 L R2 U2 F' L' B' F2 L R2 D B' D' U' L' Uw2
*46. *B' D2 L' U2 L' R' D2 R2 U2 F U' L2 D2 L D2 U R D' Rw Uw2
*47. *L D2 U2 L' F2 R U2 L D' B F R' F' U F L' R' F2 U' Rw'
*48. *L U' R U2 R D' F B D2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D Fw' Uw'
*49. *L2 F' L B' U' F2 U L F' U2 L2 F' L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 R' Fw
*50. *D2 L U F U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D U F D L D2 L U' F2 R Fw' Uw2
*51. *L B' U2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 B' U' R B' D' L' U R2 Uw
*52. *L' D L D' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 R' D L D B' R' D Fw'
*53. *U2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 L D2 B D2 F2 D F' D2 L2 D R Fw' Uw'
*54. *B' D2 L2 D U2 L2 U' B2 D' F' U F L' B2 R D2 B U L' F' Rw2 Uw'
*55. *D' L B2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U R2 B' U F2 R' D2 B U' R' D2 Fw Uw2
*56. *U R2 U2 B2 U F2 L' D U L B D' R2 D F' U F U2 Rw
*57. *U2 R2 F' L' D' R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D U2 L' U' B' L U2 R2 B' Rw' Uw'
*58. *D L' B L2 D2 B' R2 U B2 R' F2 B2 U2 R2 L' D2 L' U2 F R' Fw' Uw
*59. *D L2 U B2 U' R' U2 R' F' D2 R' F' R2 B L' F R2 Fw Uw'
*60. *R L2 U' F R D' B' L' U B' R2 F' L2 F U2 F L2 B' L2 U2 Fw Uw'
*61. *L' U2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 F D2 L2 R2 D' R F U R' B L2 B2 D' Rw2 Uw2
*62. *L B' R2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 B L2 D' B D' F U B2 U' L' B' F' Rw Uw2
*63. *D' B2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 F D2 F2 L2 F D' R' U L2 R' B2 D' Rw2 Uw
*64. *B U2 F L2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 U F2 L D2 F' D F' R U L2 D2 Fw Uw'
*65. *L F2 U2 F2 L' F2 R F2 R B' D' L' R U B L2 B2 R D' Fw Uw'
*66. *D' F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 F U F2 L F L U' F2 D' F' Rw' Uw'
*67. *F2 L' B2 U F2 D B R D R F' D2 L2 U2 B U2 B' D Rw2
*68. *U F U R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' B2 F R D' F2 U B' F R' B Rw
*69. *L' U' R U F U B' U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B D2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*70. *F R' F' L' U F B L' D' L' F2 L' U2 L F2 D2 F' Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 L B D' F' U' B D' R2 B F2 U D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U
*2. *L' D' R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' L B' D2 R' B' F2 U B' F
*3. *R2 F L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B' R F2 D' R' F L' D' L F2 D
*4. *B2 R' L B' U2 R' F2 R2 D' B' R2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2
*5. *L' F2 L B' D' L2 U L2 U L2 B2 D L B' L2 D' R' U' L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F L2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 R F2 R' U' F D' R' D2 L B' R
*2. *U' L2 D2 F D2 L' F2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 B' U R2 F D2 R'
*3. *U' B2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 R2 F D L D' U R' B' R' F D' L
*4. *L2 D' U' B2 F2 L2 B F' R D R' F D2 B' L B2 F R'
*5. *U' D2 F D' L' U' R' B' D L2 U2 D R2 U F2 U2 R2 B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' B2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' D' U R' B' U B' D F R' F
*2. *L' F2 U2 F2 L D2 R2 D2 R2 D' R' D' L' U B L' F' R2 B'
*3. *U' D' F' D B L D2 L2 B' U B2 U' F2 U2 F2 B' D'
*4. *R U' L2 F' D2 L B' F2 D' F2 U R2 U D B2 R2 B2 F D R'
*5. *F2 U' R2 B' U2 F' D2 U2 B' R2 U' R' B F U' R2 B2 R' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L F2 D2 R' B2 R U2 B2 U2 L' D R D R' D F R U' B2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U' L2 F2 B' D' L D' F' R L2 B2 L F2 L F2 U F D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D U' R F' R2 U R' U B2 U2 B L F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U F' U2 F R U' R U2 F' R'
*3. *B' L' F2 L D2 L B R D L2 F' L2 F B2 U2 R2 B D2 B' D2
*4. *U2 B' L' B R2 L2 B2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 B2 U F' R2 D F B2 R' Uw2 R' U Rw2 R Uw2 Rw2 U' L' D2 B Rw2 Fw L' Fw' F U2 B Uw Rw B R Fw D2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U' F U' R' U' F' U F U'
*3. *R F2 D' F2 U' R2 D' R U B' U F2 R' F' R U2 B R
*4. *L2 R' D U B2 U B' U2 F L' B2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 Uw2 R Fw2 R' D' Fw2 U2 D' R U2 Fw2 L Fw Rw2 B2 U' B2 Uw' Fw F B' U Rw2 B2 L
*5. *Uw' L2 Dw' R Fw L2 U' F' R2 U2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Fw D' Dw' B Rw2 B2 F' R' Uw' B2 Bw2 U' F Bw' Rw2 Lw Fw L' D2 B Rw2 R' L' Uw2 Fw' Uw' F Fw U' Lw' D' Lw' Fw2 Uw' Bw2 U Rw L Dw U2 B2 D2 Uw' U2 Fw2 F2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R U' R2 F' U2 R U2 R' F R2 U'
*3. *B' L D2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 U' F' D' L U2 F L F' U
*4. *B2 U' B' U2 D' F' D2 F D2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 D2 R U2 B' Uw2 B' Rw2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 Rw2 D' L2 Fw2 Rw' F2 Rw B U R' L' Fw Rw Uw Fw2 B
*5. *Uw Dw2 L' D' L' Fw' Dw2 Lw2 F B Uw Rw' U' Rw' R' F' Uw2 Fw Bw' R2 U' R' F U' L' D' U L2 R Fw' U Uw' Bw' U B' L' Fw Bw U' Bw2 Rw2 D Dw B F2 Dw2 B' Fw' Uw' D2 U B L' F2 U' Rw Bw Dw2 Uw2 B
*6. *Uw2 Dw2 L' Bw' U R' Dw' Rw2 Bw' Fw F' 3Fw2 L' Dw2 R Uw2 3Uw2 R2 D2 Rw L 3Fw B2 Lw U2 D B 3Fw Lw' Bw2 Uw' 3Rw R Uw L 3Uw2 3Rw Fw Uw2 D' U2 Fw2 L' 3Uw2 Bw2 Rw' U' 3Rw2 Dw2 3Rw' R2 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 3Rw2 L2 R Uw L2 Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 F2 Rw2 Bw2 F D2 Dw' 3Uw2 3Fw D2 U L 3Fw' 3Rw2 Lw' B' Uw2 L

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R U' R F' R' U' R U' R' U
*3. *L B' D' R2 D R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L U L' B2 D2 U2 B D' R'
*4. *L2 D2 R' L2 U2 R F2 B2 R' B R L D' L2 F D2 F B2 R' Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 B R2 D2 Rw2 B' F L2 B2 U B2 Uw' B' Uw2 D2 Rw Fw F' Uw2 Rw' Fw' R'
*5. *F' Fw Rw L' F' B2 D Rw' U' Fw Lw' R' U D2 Bw' Fw2 Lw2 R2 Fw' Rw U Uw L2 Dw Uw2 B' Lw2 L2 Dw L Rw2 Uw' F' D2 Fw' F' Bw2 B U2 Dw L' Bw2 Lw' D2 Lw2 Fw2 R2 U' Dw' F Fw Bw2 U' L U F L2 F2 Uw Lw2
*6. *3Rw' Dw2 Bw F' 3Uw Rw2 U' F2 Rw2 B2 Rw Uw F' U' Dw2 3Rw2 Fw' Bw2 U2 B' R Lw Rw2 F' 3Rw 3Uw2 Bw' 3Fw2 3Uw B 3Uw' Fw2 3Fw2 R B2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw Bw2 Uw 3Fw' D' F2 3Fw' Lw Uw' Bw Lw2 R' Fw F2 B Lw2 F' 3Rw' Uw2 Lw Bw' F2 B' L' U' Lw2 Bw' Uw R' 3Fw F2 L2 R2 U2 B 3Fw Rw B2 3Uw' L2 Uw' U2 Fw
*7. *F Fw U2 F L' Uw2 Fw2 3Bw2 Lw Fw 3Lw 3Fw2 B Rw2 L 3Fw2 L' U 3Dw' B' 3Rw' 3Dw' 3Lw Fw 3Uw 3Bw2 D' 3Fw2 F B' 3Dw2 B2 Fw' Lw' Dw2 Lw 3Dw2 Uw2 F U2 R 3Rw Uw2 B2 Dw D' Bw Rw' B' Dw2 U' 3Uw D' F' 3Rw' 3Dw' D' R' L Bw' 3Lw D 3Fw R' Uw2 D2 Rw2 R 3Dw 3Uw2 Bw2 B' 3Lw2 3Uw2 Uw D' Fw Rw2 Bw Lw F Bw Uw 3Rw Fw 3Lw Bw' 3Rw 3Bw2 U 3Bw B' 3Lw' 3Fw B' Uw U' 3Lw2 Lw' 3Bw

*Clock*
*1. *UR3+ DR1- DL4+ UL1- U5+ R5- D0+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U3+ R4- D1- L1- ALL2- UR UL
*2. *UR3- DR1+ DL1- UL6+ U3+ R4- D5+ L5- ALL2- y2 U1+ R1- D3- L5+ ALL5+ DL UL
*3. *UR1+ DR5- DL4+ UL0+ U3- R6+ D2- L5- ALL4- y2 U2+ R3+ D2- L0+ ALL5- UR DR DL
*4. *UR2+ DR1+ DL6+ UL6+ U0+ R5+ D5- L2+ ALL2+ y2 U6+ R6+ D6+ L6+ ALL1+ UR UL
*5. *UR2- DR4- DL4+ UL3- U4+ R0+ D4- L2+ ALL6+ y2 U4+ R4- D2- L2- ALL0+ UR DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L R L' R' B' U R' L' R B' u l' r' b
*2. *R' L R' B' U' B U' B L U R' u r b
*3. *L R' B L' U' B U' B' L' R' L' u' r' b'
*4. *R L' U R' B' L' U' R' B' L' U' u'
*5. *B L' R L' U' B R L R' U B' u l' r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) / (1,4) / (0,-3) / (2,-4) / (1,-5) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,0) / (6,-5) /
*2. *(1,0) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-4) / (1,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (6,-1) / (-2,0) / (6,-5) / (0,-2)
*3. *(1,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (4,-1) / (-4,0)
*4. *(0,-4) / (6,-3) / (-5,1) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (2,-2) / (2,0) / (-2,0) /
*5. *(4,0) / (-3,3) / (2,-1) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (5,-2) / (0,-5) / (-2,-4)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B U L R' L' B U L' R U'
*2. *B L R L R' U L' B U B' R
*3. *R U R' U L U L' B' R L' U'
*4. *R B L B U' B' R L' U' L U
*5. *U L B U B L R L B' U' R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *L2' flip U L BL2' U2' R L2 F BL flip R2 F2' R L2 BL2 L' BR BL' U2' R2' F2' U' F U R' U2 R2' U2' R2' F'
*2. *F2 flip R2 F' U F2' BR2 U flip U2' L BR2 R BR2' BL' U' L2 BR2' R2 U' R2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 F
*3. *flip U BR R2' BL' L BL2 U2' BL flip L BR2' BL' U2' BL2 L' BR2 R2 U2 R F2' R U2 R F2' U F2' R2' U2
*4. *L2 flip R2 BL U2' F2' BL U' flip BR2 R U2 L F2' L2 BR2 BL2 U2' R2' U2' R2 F2 R' F' U F2 U F2' R2'
*5. *BR2 flip L' BL2' L F2 BR2 R' U2 flip L BL2' U2' L2' U2' BL2 BR2 R' F2' U' F' R2' U F U R2' F2 R2' F'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R F' R2 U2 R' F U' R U' R'
*3. *D L2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 B L U B R U' R2 F2 U R2
*4. *F' U2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 R U F' D L F' L B F' D2 Uw2 L B2 F Rw2 F' Uw2 R2 Uw2 L2 R Fw2 Rw2 Uw D B L D' Rw Uw R' Fw' F' Uw L
*5. *Dw2 Rw2 D2 B2 Uw2 D' Lw' L2 Rw F2 B L' Rw Lw' Fw D Uw F Fw L2 F2 Lw2 U' Uw' Fw L2 U2 Dw2 F2 U' Lw F Lw' Fw' Lw' U2 L' R' D' U L' Uw' Fw2 Dw Bw U' D2 Uw2 Dw Bw' B2 Lw2 Dw' F' R' Fw2 U' F' L' Dw2
*OH. *B' R F2 L R B2 R F2 U2 L B L2 D L' B2 U2 R F' D2
*Clock. *UR1- DR5- DL2- UL3- U2- R1- D2- L5- ALL0+ y2 U1- R2- D0+ L2- ALL6+
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *R U B' L' U B' U L' B U' B b
*Square-1. *(4,0) / (-1,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,-2) / (-4,-1) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (6,0) / (3,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-4)
*Skewb. *U L B U' L U' B' L R' L R

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R b f l' L' b' l' r' b L' F' R' B F L' R F L'
*2. *L' l' b' l' r b r f r L F' L' R' B L F'
*3. *L' F R' B f' l b r L' B' R F L' F' L' B'
*4. *L R' r b' B r b l' L R F' L B R F R B'
*5. *L F f l L' b' l' r' L' B' R B F R' F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Lw' Uw U R Lw Bw U L R B' Uw' Rw Uw' Lw' Bw' Uw' Bw' Rw' u' l' r b'
*2. *Lw Rw Bw' Lw U B' Uw' L' R Uw Rw Lw Bw Uw' Lw Bw u l
*3. *Lw' L R Bw' B Uw L B Rw U Lw Uw' Lw Bw' Lw Uw Rw Uw u l r b'
*4. *Uw Lw' U R' B Rw' Bw U' L' R' Uw R Uw Lw Uw' Rw' Lw Rw' u l r' b
*5. *Rw Uw L R Lw Bw Rw U R' B Rw Bw Uw' Rw Uw' Rw Lw Rw u l' r

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D L U L U R2 D L U R2 U L3 D R2 U L D R2 D2 L3 U3 R D R2 D L2 D R U L U R2 U L3
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U L U R D L2 U2 L D3 R3 U L2 U R U R D L U L2 D3 R2 U3 L2 D2 R2 U R U L2 D L U R D R
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D L3 U R2 U R D L D2 R U2 L U L D R D L D R2 U L3 U2 R D R2 D L2 D L U2 R D2 R U L2 U R2 U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D2 L U L U R2 D R D L3 U2 R D R2 U L U R D L2 U R D2 R D L2 U2 L U R2 D3 L U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D L U2 R D R D L D L U3 L D2 R U R U R D3 L3 U R3 U L D2 L U2 R U L D R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L D2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 B L2 U L F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D B' L U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B' D R2 U' B2 R' F U2 F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 R' U2 F D' B' L' D R2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 U B2 L F R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U F2 L2 U F2 D' U' L' B' L2 R' B2 F D2 F2 R F' L2 B R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U' R' U R2 B' L2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' D R' F' U L2 D' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L2 D2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 R F' L R U2 L2 B' D' U' R' F
*2. *B D' B D F2 R2 U B' L2 D2 L F2 R' B2 R F D' B
*3. *B' D2 L' D' B2 D B2 U R2 D R2 U F U L2 R' U'
*4. *D2 U F2 R2 D B2 L F2 R B R' B' D2 B L2 D B' L2
*5. *B2 D2 L F2 U2 R' F2 L D2 B' U L2 B2 F' D' L B2 D2 U

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UB UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UL UB UR UF UR UL LB UB UR RF UF UL UB LB RF UF UR UL LB UL RB UB LF UF UR UL RB UR UF LF DB DL DB LB DL DR RF DF DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UB+ RF+2 DR-2
*2. * UB UR UF UL UB UR UF UL UB UR UB UL UB UL LB UL UB LB UL RF UF UR UF UR UB RF RB UR UF UB UL UF UR LB LF UL UF UB UR RB UR RB DF RF DL DR DF RF LF UF UR DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RB+2 UR- DB DL LF-2 DB+
*3. * UF UB UR UF UB UL UB UL UF UR UB UR LB UL UF UR LB RF UF RF UF UR UL UB UR RF RB UR UF LF UL UB UR UF UL RB UB LF UL UF UB UR LF DB DL DR DB LB RB UB UL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UL+2 UF UL-2 RB+2 DB RB-2 UB+ RF+ UR+2 UB- DB DF RF+ DL- DB+
*4. * UF UR UB UL UB UR UF UL UF UR UB UR UF UL UB UR LB RF UF UR UF UR UL UB LB UL UB LB RF UR RB UR UF UL UF RB UR LF UF UL RF DB LB DL DB DL DR RB DR RB DF RF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UL+ UB UL+2 UF- LF+2 RB- UR RB+ DR+2 RB DR RB+2
*5. * UR UL UF UL UB UR UB UR UF UB UR UL LB RF UF RF UF UR UB UL UF UR UF LB UB UR LB RF UF RB UR UF UL UB UR UL RF RB LF UF RF UF DR DB DF RF UF DL DR RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR DF+ DR RB+2 DF- DB

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L' U' L U' BL' B' U' B U BL F U R U' R' F' U' L U R' L' R' L U R' U R F L U F' BL' F' D L BL R D
*2. *L F R' F' R U F' L F BL' U' B' U B BL U F R U' F U L' U R' F R BR R F' D' L' U R'
*3. *U' R' U' L' U' L' F' L' F BR' D BR D' F' BR R' BR' R' F' R U R' L R U' R' F R U L' F R' D' B' R' BL U F' L' U'
*4. *F' R F U F L F' L' U' R' F' L' U' R' U R L F' R' U' L' R L F' L R U' F R' U R' F' BR R' BL B' U' BL' B' BR'
*5. *L U L' U' L' R' F R L' U' R' F R L U' R' F' R' L R' F' R F L' U' R L' F U' BL L R' D' B' BL' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2022)

Results for week 23: Congratulations to RP_Cubed, Luke Garrett, and Brendyn Dunagan!

*2x2x2*(182)
1.  1.09 Legomanz
2.  1.29 BrianJ
3.  1.57 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.60 MichaelNielsen
5.  1.70 Luke Garrett
6.  1.84 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  1.85 ExultantCarn
8.  1.89 Ash Black
9.  1.97 Zeke Mackay
10.  1.99 alyzsnyzs
11.  2.01 Kymlikespotatoes12105
12.  2.05 TipsterTrickster 
13.  2.23 RP_Cubed
13.  2.23 TheDubDubJr
15.  2.26 Imsoosm
16.  2.28 JackPfeifer
17.  2.39 DLXCubing
18.  2.46 darrensaito
19.  2.47 parkertrager
20.  2.52 Tues
21.  2.57 cuberkid10
22.  2.67 tsutt099
23.  2.71 mihnea3000
24.  2.80 dads_cookies
25.  2.86 SpeedCubing RDJ
26.  2.87 Hayden Ng
27.  2.89 SpeedyReedy
28.  2.91 SunnyCubing
29.  2.93 Carter-Thomas
30.  3.01 Shaun Mack
31.  3.09 any name you wish
31.  3.09 Boris McCoy
33.  3.14 2017LAMB06
34.  3.17 BradenTheMagician
34.  3.17 baseballjello67
34.  3.17 agradess2
37.  3.18 tJardigradHe
38.  3.21 TheCubingAddict980
39.  3.27 Cale S
40.  3.28 Cuz Red
41.  3.33 DGCubes
42.  3.34 Nuuk cuber
43.  3.35 MrKuba600
44.  3.36 beabernardes
45.  3.40 Liam Wadek
46.  3.43 eyeballboi
47.  3.46 Redicubeman
48.  3.53 Cuber2s
49.  3.55 Das Cubing
50.  3.63 Shadowjockey
51.  3.64 qaz
51.  3.64 Fred Lang
53.  3.65 Aleksandar Dukleski
54.  3.67 Cubey_Tube
54.  3.67 wearephamily1719
56.  3.68 KingCanyon
57.  3.71 Kacper Jędrzejuk
58.  3.83 Ricardo Zapata
59.  3.86 Logan2017DAYR01
59.  3.86 Anthony Tindal
59.  3.86 yijunleow
62.  3.87 Calumv 
63.  3.89 sqAree
64.  3.93 CodingCuber
65.  3.94 bennettstouder
66.  3.95 MaksymilianMisiak
66.  3.95 tommyo11
68.  3.96 Ontricus
69.  3.97 Chris Van Der Brink
70.  3.99 nigelthecuber
71.  4.00 midnightcuberx
72.  4.03 VectorCubes
73.  4.09 Calcube
74.  4.14 weatherman223
75.  4.18 Timona
76.  4.20 Utkarsh Ashar
77.  4.21 TheReasonableCuber
78.  4.31 lilwoaji
78.  4.31 Victor Tang
80.  4.32 SpiFunTastic
81.  4.34 Parke187
82.  4.37 Liz2107
83.  4.39 Peter Preston
84.  4.45 SpeedCubeReview
85.  4.50 stanley chapel
86.  4.51 Christopher Fandrich
87.  4.56 Raymos Castillo
88.  4.58 ARSCubing
89.  4.61 Fisko
90.  4.68 Alison Meador
91.  4.74 Clock_Enthusiast
92.  4.78 2019ECKE02
93.  4.80 Koen van Aller
94.  4.82 Legendary_X
95.  4.83 [email protected]
96.  4.91 Poketube6681
97.  4.92 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
98.  4.94 theit07
99.  4.97 DUDECUBER
99.  4.97 50ph14
101.  4.99 rdurette10
102.  5.02 lumes2121
103.  5.10 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
104.  5.15 ichcubegerne
104.  5.15 Jammy
106.  5.16 hydynn
107.  5.23 Luke Solves Cubes
108.  5.24 Isaiah The Scott
109.  5.38 Homeschool Cubing
110.  5.41 DynaXT
110.  5.41 MattP98
112.  5.43 Loffy8
113.  5.49 WHACKITROX
114.  5.51 user10086
115.  5.56 rubiksman0
116.  5.58 hah27
117.  5.70 Abram Grimsley
118.  5.79 JohnSax
119.  5.82 Li Xiang
120.  5.85 abunickabhi
121.  5.87 shaqaroni
122.  5.89 Color Cuber
123.  6.05 CaptainCuber
124.  6.12 samuel roveran
124.  6.12 InlandEmpireCuber
126.  6.15 Cuber15
127.  6.26 CUBING08
128.  6.29 Poorcuber09
128.  6.29 MaxwellCobb
130.  6.32 Mike Hughey
131.  6.39 KellanTheCubingCoder
132.  6.53 Jules Graham
132.  6.53 Haya_Mirror
134.  6.54 smitty cubes
135.  6.55 Tekooo
136.  6.58 kumato
137.  6.69 Payt521
138.  6.74 theos
139.  6.83 Tom466
140.  6.88 Hyperion
141.  6.95 filmip
141.  6.95 pizzacrust
143.  7.20 Travelingyoyokid
144.  7.34 Arnavol
145.  7.62 the_swest
146.  7.86 The Cubing Fanatic
147.  7.88 cazandominic
148.  7.95 Orr
149.  8.09 freshcuber.de
150.  8.11 Whale
150.  8.11 Jrg
152.  8.12 SuperCrafter51
153.  8.19 One Wheel
154.  8.21 sporteisvogel
155.  8.29 SUCubing
155.  8.29 BalsaCuber
157.  8.44 cometcubes
158.  8.70 tungsten
159.  8.89 Rubika-37-021204
160.  9.14 Keaten
161.  9.38 Sellerie11
162.  9.39 EmmaTheCapicorn
163.  9.58 Lukz
164.  9.66 Sir
165.  10.03 Aluminum
166.  10.15 Mrdoobery
167.  10.54 Krökeldil
168.  10.56 kflynn
169.  10.72 Mr Cuber
170.  12.04 Jacck
171.  12.59 jsolver
172.  12.66 GradBomb
173.  14.43 Wilfredlam0418
174.  14.90 GCoolCuber
175.  16.02 NoSekt
176.  16.63 Algfish
177.  17.40 MatsBergsten
178.  18.06 Panagiotis Christopoulos
179.  22.09 panicChris
180.  25.16 SpeedCubeLegend17
181.  55.56 hankthetank
182.  DNF Jscuber


*3x3x3*(249)
1.  5.27 Luke Garrett
2.  6.24 BrianJ
3.  6.82 Payt521


Spoiler



4.  7.44 Adam Chodyniecki
5.  7.52 Shaun Mack
6.  7.56 RP_Cubed
6.  7.56 MichaelNielsen
8.  7.59 Carter-Thomas
9.  7.73 darrensaito
9.  7.73 fun at the joy
11.  7.74 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  7.77 JackPfeifer
13.  7.91 Haribo
14.  7.93 FishyIshy
15.  7.96 DLXCubing
16.  8.19 BradenTheMagician
17.  8.29 Kymlikespotatoes12105
18.  8.32 tsutt099
18.  8.32 eyeballboi
20.  8.33 alyzsnyzs
21.  8.34 AidanNoogie
22.  8.36 Oxzowachi
22.  8.36 TipsterTrickster 
24.  8.39 ExultantCarn
25.  8.40 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  8.43 NewoMinx
27.  8.53 Shadowjockey
27.  8.53 Christopher Fandrich
29.  8.59 cuberkid10
30.  8.61 Jscuber
30.  8.61 V Achyuthan
32.  8.62 SpeedyReedy
33.  8.63 Heewon Seo
34.  8.64 tJardigradHe
35.  8.70 asacuber
36.  8.72 Tues
37.  8.75 edsch
38.  8.81 Das Cubing
39.  8.90 Ash Black
40.  8.93 Cuber2s
41.  8.96 Carter Cubes
42.  9.01 parkertrager
43.  9.15 erykkasperek
44.  9.21 NathanaelCubes
45.  9.26 qaz
46.  9.33 TheDubDubJr
47.  9.39 yijunleow
48.  9.45 2017LAMB06
49.  9.53 Hayden Ng
50.  9.61 FaLoL
51.  9.63 Boris McCoy
52.  9.66 Cale S
53.  9.67 Icecube77
54.  9.68 ichcubegerne
55.  9.69 Dream Cubing
56.  9.76 Logan2017DAYR01
57.  9.80 midnightcuberx
57.  9.80 DGCubes
59.  9.83 fortissim2
60.  9.90 MrKuba600
61.  10.15 Harsha Paladugu
61.  10.15 weatherman223
63.  10.16 Redicubeman
64.  10.21 mihnea3000
65.  10.24 VectorCubes
66.  10.27 FHAT_PHUT
67.  10.29 Liam Wadek
68.  10.32 wearephamily1719
69.  10.33 hah27
70.  10.34 OrdinarySolver4048
71.  10.35 Alison Meador
72.  10.36 tommyo11
73.  10.43 TheReasonableCuber
74.  10.51 lilwoaji
75.  10.52 BMcCl1
76.  10.53 Nuuk cuber
77.  10.56 agradess2
78.  10.61 Jammy
79.  10.67 MaksymilianMisiak
80.  10.73 CodingCuber
81.  10.76 Victor Tang
82.  10.78 Utkarsh Ashar
83.  10.81 Ontricus
84.  10.84 bennettstouder
85.  10.93 Benjamin Bø
86.  10.97 Color Cuber
87.  10.99 Parke187
88.  11.02 KingCanyon
89.  11.04 Fred Lang
90.  11.09 The Cubing Fanatic
91.  11.13 KamTheCuber
92.  11.16 TheCubingAddict980
93.  11.27 Cubey_Tube
94.  11.28 Liz2107
95.  11.30 sigalig
96.  11.31 Imsoosm
96.  11.31 leolrg
98.  11.32 20luky3
99.  11.33 Raymos Castillo
100.  11.40 abunickabhi
101.  11.63 chancet4488
102.  11.66 Koen van Aller
103.  11.69 MattP98
103.  11.69 rubiksman0
105.  11.75 Calumv 
106.  11.79 kumato
107.  11.82 PCCuber
108.  11.84 theit07
108.  11.84 Ricardo Zapata
110.  11.88 Anthony Tindal
111.  11.98 Chris Van Der Brink
112.  12.01 Cuz Red
113.  12.05 dads_cookies
114.  12.07 Winfaza
115.  12.10 pizzacrust
116.  12.14 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
117.  12.21 Timona
118.  12.22 any name you wish
119.  12.30 beabernardes
120.  12.38 SpeedCubing RDJ
121.  12.39 ican97
122.  12.40 JakeAK
123.  12.48 InlandEmpireCuber
124.  12.54 baseballjello67
124.  12.54 [email protected]
126.  12.76 JohnSax
127.  12.84 cuberswoop
128.  12.90 Calcube
128.  12.90 sqAree
128.  12.90 SpiFunTastic
131.  12.96 CyanSandwich
132.  12.98 trangium
133.  13.11 CubingCraft2
134.  13.22 Cuber15
135.  13.31 SpeedCubeReview
136.  13.35 Fisko
137.  13.36 50ph14
138.  13.43 xyzzy
139.  13.47 Peter Preston
140.  13.51 Luke Solves Cubes
141.  13.56 ARSCubing
142.  13.58 DUDECUBER
143.  14.03 lumes2121
144.  14.09 Jules Graham
145.  14.12 Super_Cool_2
146.  14.35 Loffy8
147.  14.48 JustGoodCuber
148.  14.58 breadears
149.  14.68 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
150.  14.71 Lvl9001Wizard
151.  14.78 KellanTheCubingCoder
152.  14.80 DynaXT
153.  14.82 Wimpy
154.  15.28 Isaiah The Scott
155.  15.66 mrjames113083
156.  16.04 T1_M0
157.  16.46 CaptainCuber
158.  16.69 hydynn
159.  16.71 shaqaroni
160.  17.08 SunnyCubing
161.  17.14 Sellerie11
162.  17.26 user10086
163.  17.27 Bluid
164.  17.32 pb_cuber
165.  17.45 Travelingyoyokid
166.  17.53 Haya_Mirror
167.  17.55 Ayce
168.  17.70 Poorcuber09
169.  17.71 stanley chapel
170.  17.72 Li Xiang
170.  17.72 jakesamarel
172.  17.80 rdurette10
173.  17.94 Abram Grimsley
174.  17.99 MaxwellCobb
175.  18.36 Poketube6681
176.  18.78 nigelthecuber
177.  18.87 ZebraCubes
178.  19.07 Homeschool Cubing
179.  19.29 UnknownCanvas
180.  19.38 Hyperion
181.  19.65 Mike Hughey
182.  19.72 Jrg
183.  19.80 samuel roveran
184.  19.98 GenZ Cubing
185.  20.65 Tekooo
186.  21.61 theos
187.  21.76 CUBING08
188.  21.81 Jlit
189.  21.99 AquaStormCuber
190.  22.06 Tom466
191.  22.17 Orr
192.  22.38 Juanito alcachofa
193.  22.45 filmip
194.  22.99 sporteisvogel
195.  23.22 zakikaz
196.  23.26 Clock_Enthusiast
197.  23.61 NoSekt
198.  23.78 WHACKITROX
199.  23.83 SUCubing
200.  23.84 BalsaCuber
201.  23.90 Whale
202.  23.99 freshcuber.de
203.  24.51 Nash171
204.  24.80 Arnavol
205.  25.32 tungsten
206.  25.36 GooseCuber
207.  25.82 Rubika-37-021204
208.  25.87 Lord brainy
209.  26.14 One Wheel
210.  26.25 Jaywalkerz
211.  26.68 the_swest
212.  28.26 SpeedCubeLegend17
213.  28.27 Lukz
214.  28.86 Jacck
215.  28.90 Abucuberksa
216.  29.33 Krökeldil
217.  30.03 Maki518
218.  30.39 auntie
219.  30.80 kflynn
220.  31.84 fani
221.  31.97 cometcubes
222.  33.77 Yoyoed cuber
223.  34.23 Mr Cuber
224.  35.01 rouxfast22
225.  35.27 MatsBergsten
226.  36.44 ronjaaa
227.  37.17 Aluminum
228.  37.35 Keaten
229.  37.48 GCoolCuber
230.  37.60 Lutz_P
231.  37.62 jsolver
232.  39.60 King Cube
233.  40.69 Wilfredlam0418
234.  41.89 HelgeBerlin
235.  42.54 travisdhhd
236.  42.80 panicChris
237.  43.81 Algfish
238.  44.72 Exmestify
239.  45.25 Nick Ellers
240.  45.33 smitty cubes
241.  48.48 EmmaTheCapicorn
242.  48.89 GradBomb
243.  49.87 Panagiotis Christopoulos
244.  58.91 Ishapuppy
245.  1:06.77 Mrdoobery
246.  1:09.20 realtfcds2
247.  1:26.53 Michaeltawfik
248.  1:52.66 Jipppty
249.  DNF MartinN13


*4x4x4*(120)
1.  27.27 tJardigradHe
2.  30.00 cuberkid10
3.  30.05 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  30.36 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  30.61 RP_Cubed
6.  30.75 Luke Garrett
7.  31.26 Carter-Thomas
8.  31.40 Haribo
9.  31.59 Hayden Ng
10.  33.33 TipsterTrickster 
11.  33.63 parkertrager
12.  35.14 NewoMinx
13.  35.49 FaLoL
14.  36.07 DGCubes
15.  36.52 Shadowjockey
16.  36.83 MrKuba600
17.  37.21 Shaun Mack
18.  37.89 20luky3
19.  38.21 ichcubegerne
20.  38.33 Ash Black
21.  38.36 Tues
22.  38.79 Jscuber
23.  38.94 Boris McCoy
24.  39.00 BradenTheMagician
25.  39.05 agradess2
26.  39.91 Raymos Castillo
27.  39.92 TheDubDubJr
28.  40.71 Jammy
29.  41.15 tommyo11
30.  41.26 Fred Lang
31.  41.35 MaksymilianMisiak
32.  41.73 Aleksandar Dukleski
33.  41.97 qaz
34.  42.19 Victor Tang
35.  42.25 sigalig
36.  42.61 DLXCubing
37.  43.37 tsutt099
38.  43.86 Redicubeman
39.  44.02 Liam Wadek
40.  44.89 Color Cuber
41.  45.49 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
42.  45.62 wearephamily1719
43.  46.33 TheReasonableCuber
44.  46.37 SpeedyReedy
45.  46.59 Cubey_Tube
46.  46.82 abunickabhi
47.  47.13 MattP98
48.  47.16 sqAree
49.  47.18 Nuuk cuber
50.  47.48 OrdinarySolver4048
51.  47.49 Christopher Fandrich
52.  48.67 Ontricus
53.  49.16 xyzzy
54.  49.84 Chris Van Der Brink
55.  50.47 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
56.  50.73 Cuber2s
57.  51.24 PCCuber
58.  51.32 bennettstouder
59.  51.53 Timona
60.  51.69 Liz2107
61.  52.02 chancet4488
62.  52.05 LittleLumos
63.  52.36 weatherman223
64.  52.65 SpeedCubeReview
65.  52.93 ican97
66.  53.44 Koen van Aller
67.  53.51 beabernardes
68.  53.71 The Cubing Fanatic
69.  53.91 Calumv 
70.  54.45 Kit Clement
71.  55.01 mrjames113083
72.  55.02 InlandEmpireCuber
73.  55.60 CaptainCuber
74.  56.61 V Achyuthan
75.  56.62 Parke187
76.  57.34 lumes2121
77.  58.14 TheCubingAddict980
78.  58.20 Kacper Jędrzejuk
79.  58.97 Alison Meador
80.  59.85 DynaXT
81.  59.91 elimescube
82.  1:00.17 Fisko
83.  1:00.98 kumato
84.  1:02.55 KingCanyon
85.  1:02.96 Poorcuber09
86.  1:05.86 rdurette10
87.  1:06.24 SpiFunTastic
88.  1:07.10 Calcube
89.  1:08.01 Sellerie11
90.  1:09.62 Luke Solves Cubes
91.  1:12.54 MaxwellCobb
92.  1:16.68 theos
93.  1:16.91 filmip
94.  1:17.17 hydynn
95.  1:18.72 shaqaroni
96.  1:19.54 One Wheel
97.  1:20.08 Li Xiang
97.  1:20.08 Abram Grimsley
99.  1:22.10 Jrg
100.  1:25.44 Super_Cool_2
101.  1:26.10 nigelthecuber
102.  1:27.55 freshcuber.de
103.  1:30.82 sporteisvogel
104.  1:36.94 Clock_Enthusiast
105.  1:42.83 Rubika-37-021204
106.  1:44.80 JohnSax
107.  1:44.92 samuel roveran
108.  1:45.01 SUCubing
109.  1:45.30 Cuber15
110.  1:49.85 Jacck
111.  1:52.63 kflynn
112.  1:54.84 Poketube6681
113.  2:00.20 SuperCrafter51
114.  2:03.92 NoSekt
115.  2:06.33 MatsBergsten
116.  2:20.58 Arnavol
117.  2:47.87 Orr
118.  3:22.44 Wilfredlam0418
119.  4:18.61 panicChris
120.  DNF Algfish


*5x5x5*(77)
1.  55.08 tJardigradHe
2.  57.82 Carter-Thomas
3.  58.64 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  58.66 Dream Cubing
5.  59.77 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  1:00.05 RP_Cubed
7.  1:00.59 Luke Garrett
8.  1:01.86 Hayden Ng
9.  1:04.80 FaLoL
10.  1:05.48 Ash Black
11.  1:05.92 ichcubegerne
12.  1:06.40 Victor Tang
13.  1:06.67 TipsterTrickster 
14.  1:06.71 Shadowjockey
15.  1:08.90 Jscuber
16.  1:09.07 Raymos Castillo
17.  1:09.88 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  1:11.62 TheDubDubJr
19.  1:16.63 MaksymilianMisiak
20.  1:16.89 tsutt099
21.  1:18.49 Tues
22.  1:18.67 qaz
23.  1:18.76 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
24.  1:19.04 DGCubes
25.  1:19.44 Liam Wadek
26.  1:20.44 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
27.  1:20.53 Liz2107
28.  1:21.25 BradenTheMagician
29.  1:21.41 DLXCubing
30.  1:21.88 Nuuk cuber
31.  1:22.44 Christopher Fandrich
32.  1:22.64 Boris McCoy
33.  1:23.32 Jammy
34.  1:26.93 Ricardo Zapata
35.  1:27.93 Anthony Tindal
36.  1:28.22 xyzzy
37.  1:29.29 Fred Lang
38.  1:29.37 tommyo11
39.  1:31.76 beabernardes
40.  1:33.81 Ontricus
41.  1:35.36 TheReasonableCuber
42.  1:36.50 colourblind_cuber
43.  1:36.65 Timona
44.  1:38.10 CaptainCuber
45.  1:38.56 pizzacrust
46.  1:38.69 Parke187
47.  1:38.96 elimescube
48.  1:39.19 Alison Meador
49.  1:39.39 MattP98
50.  1:40.29 Redicubeman
51.  1:44.21 Koen van Aller
52.  1:44.50 Utkarsh Ashar
53.  1:46.23 KingCanyon
54.  1:51.00 Cubey_Tube
55.  1:54.94 Calumv 
56.  1:58.04 kumato
57.  1:58.58 rdurette10
58.  2:00.16 lumes2121
59.  2:02.64 TheCubingAddict980
60.  2:06.46 Calcube
61.  2:09.21 wearephamily1719
62.  2:10.89 One Wheel
63.  2:12.13 filmip
64.  2:16.32 Jrg
65.  2:17.75 Winfaza
66.  2:20.42 Poorcuber09
67.  2:26.37 theos
68.  2:30.79 Rubika-37-021204
69.  2:41.53 sporteisvogel
70.  2:47.41 Jacck
71.  3:00.52 Luke Solves Cubes
72.  3:06.66 freshcuber.de
73.  3:28.53 Tekooo
74.  3:59.23 WHACKITROX
75.  4:06.95 MatsBergsten
76.  DNF any name you wish
76.  DNF user10086


*6x6x6*(36)
1.  1:40.39 Dream Cubing
2.  1:43.41 tJardigradHe
3.  1:43.44 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:47.59 Sean Hartman
5.  1:50.94 ichcubegerne
6.  1:53.29 Hayden Ng
7.  1:57.53 TheDubDubJr
8.  1:58.68 fun at the joy
9.  2:00.97 Liam Wadek
10.  2:01.46 RP_Cubed
11.  2:16.73 Keroma12
12.  2:17.24 sigalig
13.  2:23.22 Aleksandar Dukleski
14.  2:24.05 Victor Tang
15.  2:27.69 tsutt099
16.  2:29.31 xyzzy
17.  2:29.50 Tues
18.  2:32.58 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19.  2:35.68 Nuuk cuber
20.  2:36.80 DGCubes
21.  2:41.55 TheReasonableCuber
22.  2:42.62 tommyo11
23.  2:51.94 Jammy
24.  3:24.22 MattP98
25.  3:39.26 Koen van Aller
26.  3:43.07 lumes2121
27.  3:52.38 One Wheel
28.  3:54.52 Calcube
29.  4:06.77 Jrg
30.  4:22.56 theos
31.  4:30.16 Poorcuber09
32.  4:53.06 Rubika-37-021204
33.  4:53.42 Jacck
34.  5:01.91 sporteisvogel
35.  6:16.21 freshcuber.de
36.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(27)
1.  2:13.39 Dream Cubing
2.  2:29.03 JackPfeifer
3.  2:37.40 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:48.64 ichcubegerne
5.  2:56.13 Hayden Ng
6.  3:08.14 tJardigradHe
7.  3:15.80 fun at the joy
8.  3:19.24 qaz
9.  3:24.93 Liam Wadek
10.  3:34.85 Keroma12
11.  3:38.93 Nuuk cuber
12.  3:43.24 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
13.  3:49.72 Aleksandar Dukleski
14.  4:02.06 Tues
15.  4:38.65 TheReasonableCuber
16.  4:58.64 CaptainCuber
17.  5:43.24 One Wheel
18.  5:56.87 lumes2121
19.  5:57.11 Jrg
20.  6:23.09 Koen van Aller
21.  6:41.90 Calcube
22.  7:04.62 filmip
23.  7:13.30 theos
24.  8:00.06 sporteisvogel
25.  9:52.51 Tom466
26.  14:53.98 Luke Solves Cubes
27.  DNF MattP98


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(52)
1.  4.48 Imsoosm
2.  4.55 ExultantCarn
3.  4.94 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  5.20 dads_cookies
4.  5.20 MichaelNielsen
6.  5.35 Luke Garrett
7.  5.53 alyzsnyzs
8.  5.77 TheDubDubJr
9.  6.48 TipsterTrickster 
10.  6.64 Tues
11.  7.24 Kymlikespotatoes12105
12.  7.71 JakeAK
13.  8.49 BradenTheMagician
14.  10.93 Ash Black
15.  11.60 RP_Cubed
16.  11.77 Calcube
17.  12.06 hah27
18.  13.10 Hayden Ng
19.  14.35 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  14.67 SpeedCubing RDJ
21.  15.60 Li Xiang
22.  16.25 fun at the joy
23.  16.69 CUBING08
24.  17.46 ichcubegerne
25.  17.75 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
26.  18.88 Victor Tang
27.  20.44 Liz2107
28.  21.88 MattP98
29.  21.97 sqAree
30.  22.30 user10086
31.  23.08 Hyperion
32.  26.84 Mike Hughey
33.  28.30 theos
34.  32.46 stanley chapel
35.  33.91 MatsBergsten
36.  33.96 Arnavol
37.  35.79 Calumv 
38.  35.92 hydynn
39.  40.78 Cubey_Tube
40.  41.59 Nuuk cuber
41.  42.26 WHACKITROX
42.  47.54 Jacck
43.  50.04 LittleLumos
44.  54.34 sporteisvogel
45.  1:09.52 Koen van Aller
46.  1:24.95 Krökeldil
47.  1:45.08 shaqaroni
48.  1:46.53 Sellerie11
49.  DNF qaz
49.  DNF nigelthecuber
49.  DNF Wilfredlam0418
49.  DNF TheReasonableCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(37)
1.  16.40 SunnyCubing
2.  20.42 JakeAK
3.  22.39 Gregory Alekseev


Spoiler



4.  22.47 G2013
5.  26.15 tommyo11
6.  26.75 hah27
7.  27.78 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
8.  30.29 RP_Cubed
9.  31.42 sigalig
10.  33.23 Victor Tang
11.  36.79 ican97
12.  36.81 2019ECKE02
13.  40.08 abunickabhi
14.  43.73 sqAree
15.  45.31 Keroma12
16.  1:02.47 MattP98
17.  1:06.45 fun at the joy
18.  1:22.47 LittleLumos
19.  1:29.13 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:35.24 alyzsnyzs
21.  1:43.41 MatsBergsten
22.  1:49.84 filmip
23.  2:15.61 theos
24.  2:20.96 elimescube
25.  3:49.14 Jacck
26.  4:37.38 sporteisvogel
27.  5:44.53 Homeschool Cubing
28.  7:08.19 Koen van Aller
29.  8:23.79 Krökeldil
30.  8:30.64 Jules Graham
31.  10:45.97 freshcuber.de
32.  DNF beabernardes
32.  DNF Luke Garrett
32.  DNF KingCanyon
32.  DNF WHACKITROX
32.  DNF Calcube
32.  DNF Sellerie11


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(14)
1.  1:39.42 sigalig
2.  1:59.23 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  2:02.13 Victor Tang


Spoiler



4.  2:50.98 RP_Cubed
5.  4:03.54 2019ECKE02
6.  6:33.58 LittleLumos
7.  6:38.75 theos
8.  6:45.50 MatsBergsten
9.  DNF filmip
9.  DNF G2013
9.  DNF Keroma12
9.  DNF hah27
9.  DNF Jacck
9.  DNF sporteisvogel


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:14.87 sigalig
2.  3:38.35 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  4:13.49 Victor Tang


Spoiler



4.  6:55.45 hah27
5.  14:51.39 MatsBergsten
6.  15:55.74 Jacck
7.  17:55.57 theos
8.  DNF G2013
8.  DNF Keroma12


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  25/30 60:00 Victor Tang
2.  20/31 56:56 hah27
3.  3/3 2:57 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  3/3 11:02 MatsBergsten
5.  2/2 5:06 filmip
6.  6/10 46:05 Jacck


*3x3x3 one-handed*(144)
1.  10.15 Luke Garrett
2.  10.61 BrianJ
3.  11.33 lilwoaji


Spoiler



4.  11.73 Elo13
5.  12.51 NathanaelCubes
6.  12.62 asacuber
7.  12.67 Shaun Mack
8.  13.14 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  13.33 Ash Black
10.  13.58 parkertrager
11.  13.96 tJardigradHe
12.  14.11 Benjamin Warry
13.  14.61 tsutt099
14.  14.62 Carter-Thomas
15.  14.64 mihnea3000
16.  14.79 RP_Cubed
17.  14.91 midnightcuberx
18.  15.19 2017LAMB06
19.  15.38 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  15.59 DLXCubing
21.  15.82 leolrg
22.  15.93 Tues
23.  16.27 Dream Cubing
24.  16.30 ichcubegerne
25.  16.33 Redicubeman
26.  16.39 MichaelNielsen
27.  16.51 alyzsnyzs
28.  16.65 BradenTheMagician
29.  16.84 eyeballboi
30.  17.19 Harsha Paladugu
31.  17.41 Jscuber
32.  17.44 Hayden Ng
33.  17.53 V Achyuthan
34.  17.76 MrKuba600
35.  18.06 FaLoL
36.  18.11 MaksymilianMisiak
37.  18.12 TheDubDubJr
38.  18.19 Victor Tang
39.  18.76 Logan2017DAYR01
40.  18.79 DGCubes
41.  18.86 JakeAK
42.  19.30 Ricardo Zapata
43.  19.49 Haribo
44.  19.66 Ontricus
45.  19.68 cuberkid10
46.  19.69 qaz
47.  19.74 Calumv 
48.  19.81 hah27
49.  19.85 yijunleow
50.  20.19 Cale S
51.  20.35 wearephamily1719
52.  20.50 ExultantCarn
52.  20.50 Jammy
54.  20.59 weatherman223
55.  20.80 Utkarsh Ashar
56.  20.84 Boris McCoy
57.  20.96 Alison Meador
58.  21.02 2019ECKE02
59.  21.09 Liam Wadek
60.  21.14 TheReasonableCuber
61.  21.20 Chris Van Der Brink
62.  21.21 MattP98
63.  21.23 TheCubingAddict980
64.  21.78 KingCanyon
65.  21.93 abunickabhi
66.  22.25 xyzzy
67.  22.67 ican97
67.  22.67 OrdinarySolver4048
69.  22.79 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
70.  22.82 Parke187
71.  23.24 lumes2121
72.  23.33 Nuuk cuber
73.  23.59 Benjamin Bø
74.  23.80 Anthony Tindal
75.  24.75 sqAree
76.  24.86 Raymos Castillo
77.  25.17 Cubey_Tube
78.  25.49 Super_Cool_2
79.  26.10 Luke Solves Cubes
80.  26.17 Fred Lang
81.  26.60 tommyo11
82.  27.46 Fisko
83.  27.51 Koen van Aller
84.  27.91 chancet4488
85.  28.40 VectorCubes
86.  28.61 Timona
87.  28.74 JohnSax
88.  28.80 mrjames113083
89.  28.87 trangium
90.  28.98 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
91.  29.10 Winfaza
92.  29.21 Kacper Jędrzejuk
93.  29.45 InlandEmpireCuber
94.  29.53 rubiksman0
95.  30.97 Loffy8
96.  31.37 Jules Graham
97.  31.72 Cuz Red
98.  31.88 The Cubing Fanatic
99.  32.48 SpeedCubeReview
100.  32.78 rdurette10
101.  33.77 Wimpy
102.  34.55 Calcube
103.  34.61 filmip
104.  35.01 [email protected]
105.  35.05 hydynn
106.  35.56 Hyperion
106.  35.56 Homeschool Cubing
108.  36.37 Isaiah The Scott
109.  36.43 Mike Hughey
110.  36.68 JustGoodCuber
111.  36.88 Poorcuber09
112.  37.14 kumato
113.  38.07 KellanTheCubingCoder
114.  39.89 freshcuber.de
115.  40.70 pb_cuber
116.  40.75 nigelthecuber
117.  43.48 sporteisvogel
118.  44.65 Sellerie11
119.  46.89 SunnyCubing
120.  47.79 One Wheel
121.  48.02 DUDECUBER
122.  49.19 WHACKITROX
123.  52.20 ZebraCubes
124.  52.93 Whale
125.  55.26 Jacck
126.  57.52 Rubika-37-021204
127.  58.86 theos
128.  59.56 samuel roveran
129.  1:06.24 Ayce
130.  1:14.86 BalsaCuber
131.  1:19.14 Orr
132.  1:36.42 Maki518
133.  1:37.81 GCoolCuber
134.  1:43.64 MatsBergsten
135.  1:44.94 smitty cubes
136.  1:50.31 Krökeldil
137.  2:00.45 Yoyoed cuber
138.  2:09.02 Tom466
139.  2:13.36 Exmestify
140.  2:18.12 Panagiotis Christopoulos
141.  2:26.30 SpeedCubeLegend17
142.  2:27.03 jsolver
143.  DNF Wilfredlam0418
143.  DNF Jipppty


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  32.25 CodingCuber
2.  41.44 DGCubes
3.  47.01 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  2:10.47 Nuuk cuber
5.  3:26.58 Redicubeman
6.  DNF WHACKITROX


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  36.19 TheDubDubJr
2.  38.51 ichcubegerne
3.  40.61 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  42.52 travisdhhd
5.  57.93 alyzsnyzs
6.  1:12.85 TheReasonableCuber
7.  1:35.78 Jacck
8.  1:40.52 Redicubeman
9.  2:19.37 MatsBergsten
10.  3:41.94 Wilfredlam0418
11.  DNF RP_Cubed
11.  DNF WHACKITROX


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(10)
1.  23.00 (25, 24, 20) Mrauo
2.  27.67 (30, 26, 27) TheDubDubJr
3.  30.00 (27, 33, 30) theos


Spoiler



4.  34.33 (36, 30, 37) JackPfeifer
5.  38.00 (38, 38, 38) colourblind_cuber
6.  41.00 (45, 46, 32) Imsoosm
7.  56.00 (60, 62, 46) nigelthecuber
8.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) OriEy
8.  DNF (56, DNF, DNF) Redicubeman
8.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Timona


*2-3-4 Relay*(62)
1.  41.49 cuberkid10
2.  41.58 tJardigradHe
3.  41.65 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  43.31 RP_Cubed
5.  45.91 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  46.71 BrianJ
7.  46.96 Shaun Mack
8.  47.16 Carter-Thomas
9.  51.26 ichcubegerne
10.  52.48 Raymos Castillo
11.  52.94 DGCubes
12.  53.49 BradenTheMagician
13.  53.81 TheDubDubJr
14.  56.04 Ash Black
15.  56.18 asacuber
16.  56.35 Aleksandar Dukleski
17.  58.14 Redicubeman
18.  58.82 qaz
19.  1:01.93 Fred Lang
20.  1:04.65 Cubey_Tube
21.  1:05.56 TheReasonableCuber
22.  1:06.61 Utkarsh Ashar
23.  1:06.62 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
24.  1:06.79 tommyo11
25.  1:07.04 Nuuk cuber
26.  1:08.38 abunickabhi
27.  1:08.41 2017LAMB06
28.  1:08.44 Chris Van Der Brink
29.  1:10.58 TheCubingAddict980
30.  1:10.84 Color Cuber
31.  1:12.61 InlandEmpireCuber
32.  1:16.22 Calumv 
33.  1:17.88 Koen van Aller
34.  1:20.19 CaptainCuber
35.  1:20.68 lumes2121
36.  1:21.08 Fisko
37.  1:21.58 Timona
38.  1:22.58 KingCanyon
39.  1:26.66 bennettstouder
40.  1:37.16 hydynn
41.  1:38.41 Calcube
42.  1:39.65 rdurette10
43.  1:45.23 Poorcuber09
44.  1:58.75 nigelthecuber
45.  1:59.36 theos
46.  2:03.82 Clock_Enthusiast
47.  2:03.89 samuel roveran
48.  2:04.96 SpeedCubing RDJ
49.  2:05.18 Hyperion
50.  2:07.08 Sellerie11
51.  2:09.21 Poketube6681
52.  2:15.08 Jrg
53.  2:25.44 kflynn
54.  2:25.96 Jacck
55.  2:26.97 JohnSax
56.  2:39.64 SuperCrafter51
57.  2:41.22 SUCubing
58.  2:59.58 MatsBergsten
59.  2:59.77 Whale
60.  3:15.26 Orr
61.  3:15.29 Ayce
62.  4:12.39 Wilfredlam0418


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(32)
1.  1:36.33 tJardigradHe
2.  1:46.96 cuberkid10
3.  1:52.00 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  1:53.18 fun at the joy
5.  1:54.22 TheDubDubJr
6.  1:55.15 Luke Garrett
7.  2:02.33 Ash Black
8.  2:07.12 ichcubegerne
9.  2:18.99 qaz
10.  2:20.86 BradenTheMagician
11.  2:22.96 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  2:23.29 tommyo11
13.  2:24.03 Aleksandar Dukleski
14.  2:36.57 Nuuk cuber
15.  2:54.36 Koen van Aller
16.  2:54.76 TheReasonableCuber
17.  2:56.31 lumes2121
18.  2:57.35 Cubey_Tube
19.  2:57.43 Redicubeman
20.  2:57.48 CaptainCuber
21.  2:57.85 Kit Clement
22.  2:58.90 Timona
23.  3:06.96 Utkarsh Ashar
24.  3:13.86 Calumv 
25.  3:30.37 rdurette10
26.  3:34.17 kumato
27.  4:17.55 Jrg
28.  4:21.39 KingCanyon
29.  4:42.14 theos
30.  5:35.06 Hyperion
31.  5:37.60 nigelthecuber
32.  DNF Orr


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)
1.  3:32.92 cuberkid10
2.  3:45.10 tJardigradHe
3.  3:54.14 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  4:02.85 ichcubegerne
5.  4:55.80 Aleksandar Dukleski
6.  5:18.98 Nuuk cuber
7.  5:31.12 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  5:51.12 TheReasonableCuber
9.  5:51.13 CaptainCuber
10.  6:03.49 tommyo11
11.  6:43.40 Koen van Aller
12.  7:10.35 lumes2121
13.  7:42.15 Cuber2s
14.  7:46.41 Cubey_Tube
15.  8:30.70 Jrg
16.  9:06.18 theos
17.  9:11.75 rdurette10


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)
1.  7:05.45 ichcubegerne
2.  7:23.16 fun at the joy
3.  8:26.26 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  8:43.77 Aleksandar Dukleski
5.  9:10.61 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  10:38.49 TheReasonableCuber
7.  11:33.02 MattP98
8.  12:38.30 Koen van Aller
9.  13:57.67 lumes2121
10.  14:19.68 Jrg
11.  17:29.46 theos


*Clock*(85)
1.  3.40 JChambers13
2.  3.90 edsch
3.  4.16 Carter-Thomas


Spoiler



4.  4.53 Carter Cubes
5.  4.55 VectorCubes
6.  4.62 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  4.85 Liam Wadek
8.  4.93 TipsterTrickster 
9.  5.19 Oliver Pällo
10.  5.77 Luke Garrett
11.  6.09 alyzsnyzs
12.  6.27 MartinN13
13.  6.55 50ph14
14.  6.65 Christopher Fandrich
15.  6.94 tsutt099
16.  7.01 Clock_Enthusiast
17.  7.02 TheDubDubJr
18.  7.19 2019ECKE02
19.  7.28 Harsha Paladugu
20.  7.35 Jakub D
21.  7.46 cuberkid10
22.  7.47 Sean Hartman
23.  7.61 RP_Cubed
24.  7.76 Tues
25.  7.86 sqAree
26.  7.89 qaz
27.  7.99 parkertrager
28.  8.01 Jules Graham
29.  8.07 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  8.09 MattP98
31.  8.35 David ep
32.  8.40 Jammy
33.  8.41 Li Xiang
34.  8.51 Shadowjockey
34.  8.51 BradenTheMagician
36.  8.53 Benjamin Warry
37.  8.71 ichcubegerne
38.  8.73 Parke187
39.  8.80 fun at the joy
40.  8.82 tJardigradHe
41.  8.99 Chris Van Der Brink
42.  9.01 mihnea3000
43.  9.07 weatherman223
44.  9.10 Ash Black
45.  9.19 BrianJ
46.  9.21 lumes2121
47.  9.28 Shaun Mack
48.  9.83 Nuuk cuber
49.  10.19 Color Cuber
50.  10.34 Ayce
51.  10.37 tommyo11
52.  10.54 cometcubes
53.  10.65 Ricardo Zapata
54.  11.59 MichaelNielsen
55.  11.76 Fisko
56.  11.88 DGCubes
57.  12.93 pizzacrust
58.  13.12 midnightcuberx
59.  13.16 KingCanyon
60.  13.62 Fred Lang
61.  14.62 freshcuber.de
62.  14.87 AidanNoogie
63.  15.22 Panagiotis Christopoulos
64.  15.33 Cubey_Tube
65.  15.79 Alison Meador
66.  16.52 Travelingyoyokid
67.  16.60 DynaXT
68.  16.66 Homeschool Cubing
69.  16.89 Poorcuber09
70.  17.57 kflynn
71.  17.69 sporteisvogel
72.  17.84 rdurette10
73.  17.91 Poketube6681
74.  18.94 TheReasonableCuber
75.  20.27 Jacck
76.  20.82 theos
77.  22.55 shaqaroni
78.  24.66 Arnavol
79.  25.02 Orr
80.  26.34 hankthetank
81.  28.34 user10086
82.  28.73 Elisa Rippe
83.  29.62 Whale
84.  58.43 MatsBergsten
85.  DNF lilwoaji


*Megaminx*(49)
1.  33.80 Heewon Seo
2.  47.66 Luke Garrett
3.  48.33 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  48.60 G2013
5.  49.02 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  55.91 MrKuba600
7.  58.39 RP_Cubed
8.  59.00 Shadowjockey
9.  1:00.42 Fred Lang
10.  1:02.07 Victor Tang
11.  1:03.13 ichcubegerne
12.  1:04.75 BradenTheMagician
13.  1:05.16 TheDubDubJr
14.  1:05.63 alyzsnyzs
15.  1:06.66 Tues
16.  1:06.86 tJardigradHe
17.  1:08.71 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  1:09.47 tommyo11
19.  1:13.96 Jammy
20.  1:14.20 Nuuk cuber
21.  1:21.65 KingCanyon
22.  1:21.94 Loffy8
23.  1:22.60 Liam Wadek
24.  1:24.41 50ph14
25.  1:38.88 Cuz Red
26.  1:42.22 Koen van Aller
27.  1:42.45 TheReasonableCuber
28.  1:51.01 MattP98
29.  1:53.32 DynaXT
30.  1:59.84 lumes2121
31.  2:00.09 Poorcuber09
32.  2:00.12 rdurette10
33.  2:04.36 Cubey_Tube
34.  2:08.47 Liz2107
35.  2:09.75 Imsoosm
36.  2:18.59 One Wheel
37.  2:21.55 SuperCrafter51
38.  2:21.87 Timona
39.  2:24.03 Clock_Enthusiast
40.  2:25.34 kumato
41.  2:26.31 nigelthecuber
42.  2:56.12 theos
43.  2:57.42 samuel roveran
44.  3:04.51 Jacck
45.  3:11.28 freshcuber.de
46.  3:19.96 sporteisvogel
47.  3:42.02 Tom466
48.  4:00.41 Orr
49.  7:42.18 MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(115)
1.  1.72 Harsha Paladugu
2.  1.73 parkertrager
3.  2.08 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  2.34 BrianJ
5.  2.38 SpeedCubing RDJ
6.  2.57 Jules Graham
7.  2.65 DLXCubing
8.  2.86 Wimpy
9.  2.92 tJardigradHe
10.  2.96 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  2.96 Benjamin Warry
12.  2.99 Shaun Mack
13.  3.02 RP_Cubed
14.  3.09 50ph14
15.  3.31 DGCubes
16.  3.39 MrKuba600
17.  3.65 Ash Black
17.  3.65 alyzsnyzs
19.  3.67 asacuber
19.  3.67 CodingCuber
21.  3.73 Logan2017DAYR01
22.  3.78 Carter-Thomas
23.  3.95 Brendyn Dunagan
23.  3.95 Boris McCoy
25.  4.33 Ontricus
26.  4.44 tsutt099
27.  4.53 TheDubDubJr
28.  4.66 Cuber2s
29.  4.68 ExultantCarn
30.  4.69 VectorCubes
31.  4.73 Luke Garrett
32.  4.83 BradenTheMagician
33.  4.89 mihnea3000
34.  4.93 lilwoaji
35.  5.09 tommyo11
36.  5.21 Liam Wadek
37.  5.33 midnightcuberx
38.  5.43 Tues
39.  5.44 Raymos Castillo
40.  5.55 Homeschool Cubing
41.  5.66 CaptainCuber
42.  5.79 Ricardo Zapata
43.  5.80 Parke187
44.  5.92 wearephamily1719
45.  6.32 Christopher Fandrich
46.  6.36 ichcubegerne
47.  6.40 Nuuk cuber
48.  6.41 Clock_Enthusiast
49.  6.46 Redicubeman
50.  6.74 Loffy8
51.  7.02 Shadowjockey
52.  7.04 MattP98
53.  7.05 MaxwellCobb
54.  7.08 Fisko
55.  7.12 Li Xiang
56.  7.18 WHACKITROX
57.  7.20 Jammy
58.  7.31 Poorcuber09
59.  7.42 TheCubingAddict980
60.  7.68 InlandEmpireCuber
61.  7.70 Nick Ellers
62.  7.71 Calumv 
63.  7.76 SunnyCubing
64.  7.77 weatherman223
65.  8.05 ARSCubing
66.  8.14 Aleksandar Dukleski
67.  8.17 beabernardes
68.  8.20 Sub1Hour
69.  8.23 2017LAMB06
70.  8.37 abunickabhi
71.  8.58 eyeballboi
71.  8.58 kumato
73.  8.60 Color Cuber
74.  8.61 smitty cubes
75.  8.85 2019ECKE02
76.  8.86 Alison Meador
77.  8.87 TheReasonableCuber
78.  8.93 rdurette10
79.  9.14 Koen van Aller
80.  9.44 Fred Lang
81.  10.14 lumes2121
82.  10.29 Isaiah The Scott
83.  10.34 theos
84.  10.86 Abram Grimsley
85.  10.87 SUCubing
86.  11.11 samuel roveran
87.  11.20 Cubey_Tube
88.  11.43 KingCanyon
89.  11.82 kflynn
90.  11.86 sporteisvogel
91.  12.28 jakesamarel
92.  12.58 EmmaTheCapicorn
93.  12.70 Sir
94.  12.75 hydynn
95.  13.43 Jacck
96.  13.66 DUDECUBER
97.  13.73 Luke Solves Cubes
98.  15.02 freshcuber.de
99.  15.43 Orr
100.  15.59 shaqaroni
100.  15.59 Aluminum
102.  16.37 nigelthecuber
103.  16.62 GCoolCuber
104.  16.75 Whale
105.  16.95 Rubika-37-021204
106.  17.57 BalsaCuber
107.  17.65 Arnavol
108.  20.42 Krökeldil
109.  22.83 Mrdoobery
110.  24.11 hankthetank
111.  26.03 Tom466
112.  26.12 Lukz
113.  28.79 Wilfredlam0418
114.  DNF SpiFunTastic
114.  DNF Hyperion


*Square-1*(92)
1.  5.72 Oxzowachi
2.  6.26 Christopher Fandrich
3.  6.41 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  6.86 David ep
5.  6.94 Adweehun
6.  7.38 BrianJ
7.  8.05 Benjamin Warry
8.  8.74 MaksymilianMisiak
9.  8.89 JackPfeifer
10.  9.03 RP_Cubed
11.  9.06 2019ECKE02
12.  9.29 tsutt099
13.  9.30 TipsterTrickster 
14.  9.92 Shaun Mack
15.  10.16 Cale S
16.  10.37 alyzsnyzs
17.  10.89 Luke Garrett
18.  11.16 Zeke Mackay
19.  11.40 darrensaito
20.  11.83 Kymlikespotatoes12105
21.  11.87 Carter-Thomas
22.  11.94 Hayden Ng
23.  12.03 cuberkid10
24.  12.05 BradenTheMagician
25.  12.26 Shadowjockey
26.  12.52 Boris McCoy
27.  12.94 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
28.  13.14 DLXCubing
29.  13.35 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
30.  13.39 MichaelNielsen
31.  13.44 MrKuba600
32.  13.72 JChambers13
33.  14.09 Sean Hartman
34.  14.12 CubingCraft2
35.  14.18 Ash Black
36.  14.26 Peter Preston
37.  14.47 ichcubegerne
38.  15.72 Harsha Paladugu
39.  15.97 NewoMinx
40.  16.20 T1_M0
41.  16.54 Ricardo Zapata
42.  16.62 Haribo
43.  16.82 beabernardes
44.  17.61 Logan2017DAYR01
45.  18.25 TheDubDubJr
46.  18.30 Kacper Jędrzejuk
47.  18.66 tommyo11
48.  19.27 Tues
49.  19.30 50ph14
50.  19.68 PCCuber
51.  20.30 DGCubes
52.  20.48 Raymos Castillo
53.  21.03 Color Cuber
54.  21.45 Liam Wadek
55.  21.49 wearephamily1719
56.  21.98 tJardigradHe
57.  22.67 mihnea3000
58.  23.34 MattP98
59.  23.57 midnightcuberx
60.  23.97 Nuuk cuber
61.  24.04 Jules Graham
62.  24.14 Jammy
63.  24.16 Fisko
64.  24.17 DynaXT
65.  25.69 theos
66.  26.27 CyanSandwich
67.  26.80 Fred Lang
68.  27.45 weatherman223
69.  27.86 2020LONG05
70.  29.69 qaz
71.  30.26 Cubey_Tube
72.  31.29 Alison Meador
73.  31.76 SpeedCubing RDJ
74.  32.49 lumes2121
75.  32.52 TheReasonableCuber
76.  33.55 Parke187
77.  37.72 MaxwellCobb
78.  38.69 Koen van Aller
79.  38.71 InlandEmpireCuber
80.  39.55 Poorcuber09
81.  41.50 TheCubingAddict980
82.  45.98 kumato
83.  47.01 Calumv 
84.  47.59 Jacck
85.  48.66 Clock_Enthusiast
86.  51.12 rdurette10
87.  53.92 sporteisvogel
88.  1:00.08 One Wheel
89.  1:00.64 nigelthecuber
90.  1:35.43 Orr
91.  1:36.66 Arnavol
92.  2:16.88 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(95)
1.  1.59 Legomanz
2.  2.22 Charles Jerome
3.  2.59 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  2.71 Ash Black
5.  2.78 Cody_Caston
5.  2.78 BrianJ
7.  2.81 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  3.01 tsutt099
9.  3.71 parkertrager
10.  3.90 alyzsnyzs
11.  4.21 Benjamin Warry
11.  4.21 Luke Garrett
13.  4.39 Boris McCoy
14.  4.42 MichaelNielsen
15.  4.54 Shaun Mack
16.  4.65 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  4.67 tJardigradHe
18.  4.84 NewoMinx
19.  4.96 Carter-Thomas
20.  5.08 BradenTheMagician
21.  5.21 TheDubDubJr
22.  5.22 Peter Preston
23.  5.23 lilwoaji
24.  5.40 Tues
25.  5.50 Raymos Castillo
26.  5.54 VectorCubes
27.  5.55 Liam Wadek
28.  5.67 RP_Cubed
29.  5.75 MattP98
30.  5.82 qaz
31.  5.95 Ricardo Zapata
31.  5.95 lumes2121
33.  5.97 any name you wish
34.  6.05 Chris Van Der Brink
35.  6.17 2019ECKE02
36.  6.51 tommyo11
37.  6.67 Poorcuber09
38.  6.72 Parke187
39.  6.76 Clock_Enthusiast
40.  6.85 DLXCubing
41.  6.91 weatherman223
42.  6.93 Jules Graham
43.  6.96 ichcubegerne
44.  7.03 Cuz Red
45.  7.11 Calumv 
46.  7.22 cuberkid10
47.  7.31 Li Xiang
48.  7.40 Aleksandar Dukleski
49.  7.50 InlandEmpireCuber
50.  7.64 Shadowjockey
51.  7.75 Nuuk cuber
51.  7.75 DGCubes
53.  7.85 Fred Lang
54.  8.40 SpeedCubing RDJ
55.  8.52 2020LONG05
56.  8.92 KingCanyon
57.  8.97 DynaXT
58.  9.18 KellanTheCubingCoder
59.  9.21 eyeballboi
60.  9.42 cometcubes
61.  9.58 TheReasonableCuber
62.  9.66 Cubey_Tube
63.  9.80 Hyperion
64.  9.84 Fisko
65.  9.99 Alison Meador
66.  10.05 kumato
67.  10.10 abunickabhi
68.  10.59 theos
69.  11.12 Timona
70.  11.16 rdurette10
71.  11.40 CUBING08
72.  11.41 Poketube6681
73.  11.64 Luke Solves Cubes
74.  11.82 DUDECUBER
75.  11.84 Koen van Aller
76.  12.33 Travelingyoyokid
77.  12.35 samuel roveran
78.  12.65 WHACKITROX
79.  12.70 Arnavol
80.  12.78 SUCubing
81.  12.97 kflynn
82.  13.87 freshcuber.de
83.  14.46 Panagiotis Christopoulos
83.  14.46 nigelthecuber
85.  17.17 Orr
86.  18.12 Rubika-37-021204
87.  18.30 shaqaroni
88.  19.64 smitty cubes
89.  20.16 EmmaTheCapicorn
90.  22.04 Jacck
91.  24.08 sporteisvogel
92.  26.17 MatsBergsten
93.  37.18 Tom466
94.  1:24.58 hankthetank
95.  DNF Color Cuber


*Kilominx*(11)
1.  21.41 NewoMinx
2.  26.35 LukasCubes
3.  26.50 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  29.56 ichcubegerne
5.  31.05 Nuuk cuber
6.  33.84 Imsoosm
7.  1:03.30 kumato
8.  1:10.53 TheReasonableCuber
9.  1:14.66 lumes2121
10.  1:24.32 nigelthecuber
11.  1:42.62 Rubika-37-021204


*Mini Guildford*(19)
1.  3:19.38 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  3:47.90 TipsterTrickster 
3.  4:01.32 Shaun Mack


Spoiler



4.  4:07.99 Ash Black
5.  4:23.83 ichcubegerne
6.  4:34.86 Boris McCoy
7.  4:36.63 alyzsnyzs
8.  5:04.42 Fred Lang
9.  5:05.64 tommyo11
10.  5:15.36 Nuuk cuber
11.  6:09.80 TheReasonableCuber
12.  6:18.71 Color Cuber
13.  6:26.63 lumes2121
14.  7:45.16 rdurette10
15.  7:47.80 Cubey_Tube
16.  8:08.03 Poorcuber09
17.  10:35.62 theos
18.  12:19.58 Hyperion
19.  18:23.23 Orr


*Redi Cube*(18)
1.  7.72 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.91 Redicubeman
3.  11.86 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  12.20 DGCubes
5.  12.44 tsutt099
6.  13.96 ichcubegerne
7.  14.02 Sean Hartman
8.  14.52 Raymos Castillo
9.  17.67 theos
10.  19.95 Nuuk cuber
11.  20.08 Fisko
12.  20.70 InlandEmpireCuber
13.  21.28 abunickabhi
14.  30.29 Abram Grimsley
15.  35.42 freshcuber.de
16.  37.64 Jacck
17.  39.04 EmmaTheCapicorn
18.  50.05 Hyperion


*Master Pyraminx*(10)
1.  17.79 Harsha Paladugu
2.  26.18 Ash Black
3.  28.98 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  34.83 ichcubegerne
5.  43.68 Nuuk cuber
6.  1:10.32 freshcuber.de
7.  1:14.36 One Wheel
8.  1:17.73 Jacck
9.  1:23.36 Rubika-37-021204
10.  1:27.87 TheReasonableCuber


*15 Puzzle*(5)
1.  14.07 stanley chapel
2.  20.62 ichcubegerne
3.  27.63 InlandEmpireCuber


Spoiler



4.  29.42 freshcuber.de
5.  34.87 MatsBergsten


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  40.22 V Achyuthan
2.  DNF any name you wish
2.  DNF nigelthecuber
2.  DNF dads_cookies
2.  DNF Poorcuber09
2.  DNF hydynn

*Mirror Blocks*(22)
1.  13.55 BradenTheMagician
2.  17.52 SunnyCubing
3.  17.75 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  20.15 Alison Meador
5.  26.82 lilwoaji
6.  35.02 Haya_Mirror
7.  35.29 alyzsnyzs
8.  37.51 Ash Black
9.  37.76 Redicubeman
10.  37.81 Nuuk cuber
11.  40.97 Homeschool Cubing
12.  43.92 Raymos Castillo
13.  53.65 TheReasonableCuber
14.  54.76 WHACKITROX
15.  1:13.38 freshcuber.de
16.  1:17.03 SUCubing
17.  1:20.22 Cubey_Tube
18.  1:30.17 Luke Solves Cubes
19.  1:36.81 SpeedyReedy
20.  1:44.24 Poorcuber09
21.  2:48.98 Orr
22.  DNF Wilfredlam0418


*Curvy Copter*(1)
1.  1:47.22 DGCubes

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(11)
1.  20.18 Das Cubing
2.  21.58 cuberkid10
3.  25.90 rubiksman0


Spoiler



4.  34.99 Kit Clement
5.  50.15 Peter Preston
6.  1:22.34 kits_
7.  1:30.31 xyzzy
8.  2:12.93 One Wheel
9.  2:14.95 DGCubes
10.  3:30.42 freshcuber.de
11.  DNF Alison Meador



*Contest results*(282)
1.  1359 RP_Cubed
2.  1319 Luke Garrett
3.  1296 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  1216 tJardigradHe
5.  1204 Ash Black
6.  1189 TheDubDubJr
7.  1186 ichcubegerne
8.  1173 BradenTheMagician
9.  1157 BrianJ
10.  1128 Carter-Thomas
11.  1076 Tues
12.  1070 tsutt099
13.  1061 cuberkid10
14.  1045 Shaun Mack
15.  1041 alyzsnyzs
16.  995 Nuuk cuber
17.  985 DGCubes
18.  942 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  930 tommyo11
20.  928 Liam Wadek
21.  916 DLXCubing
22.  903 MichaelNielsen
23.  896 parkertrager
24.  869 Boris McCoy
25.  862 qaz
26.  853 Hayden Ng
27.  827 TheReasonableCuber
27.  827 Shadowjockey
29.  823 TipsterTrickster 
30.  778 MattP98
31.  775 MrKuba600
32.  771 Raymos Castillo
33.  770 Redicubeman
34.  765 Victor Tang
35.  755 Fred Lang
36.  718 Cubey_Tube
37.  708 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
38.  705 Jammy
39.  694 Chris Van Der Brink
40.  692 asacuber
40.  692 Christopher Fandrich
42.  661 Ricardo Zapata
43.  656 mihnea3000
44.  654 lumes2121
45.  653 MaksymilianMisiak
46.  649 ExultantCarn
47.  646 Koen van Aller
47.  646 Calumv 
49.  644 weatherman223
50.  642 Parke187
51.  634 wearephamily1719
52.  628 KingCanyon
53.  623 Cale S
54.  615 lilwoaji
55.  608 VectorCubes
56.  601 Ontricus
57.  600 Alison Meador
58.  591 midnightcuberx
59.  583 Logan2017DAYR01
60.  580 eyeballboi
61.  577 TheCubingAddict980
62.  575 2017LAMB06
63.  570 Harsha Paladugu
64.  560 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
65.  548 JackPfeifer
66.  541 abunickabhi
67.  534 Kymlikespotatoes12105
68.  529 SpeedCubing RDJ
69.  528 Fisko
70.  521 sqAree
71.  518 Cuber2s
71.  518 Haribo
73.  515 Jscuber
74.  513 Timona
75.  503 FaLoL
76.  501 2019ECKE02
77.  495 Jules Graham
78.  494 hah27
79.  493 Color Cuber
80.  492 theos
81.  491 NewoMinx
81.  491 beabernardes
83.  489 darrensaito
84.  486 fun at the joy
85.  479 Dream Cubing
86.  474 InlandEmpireCuber
86.  474 Poorcuber09
88.  473 Benjamin Warry
89.  467 SpeedyReedy
90.  461 Utkarsh Ashar
91.  458 50ph14
92.  448 Calcube
93.  445 rdurette10
94.  434 Liz2107
95.  430 yijunleow
96.  426 kumato
96.  426 Imsoosm
98.  425 agradess2
99.  424 Kacper Jędrzejuk
100.  421 Cuz Red
101.  419 Clock_Enthusiast
102.  405 CaptainCuber
103.  404 SunnyCubing
104.  403 V Achyuthan
105.  402 CodingCuber
106.  391 Anthony Tindal
107.  383 Li Xiang
108.  382 bennettstouder
109.  373 any name you wish
110.  371 Luke Solves Cubes
111.  366 Das Cubing
112.  365 dads_cookies
113.  364 Peter Preston
113.  364 sigalig
115.  361 nigelthecuber
116.  353 xyzzy
116.  353 NathanaelCubes
118.  341 DynaXT
119.  339 OrdinarySolver4048
120.  334 Loffy8
121.  330 SpeedCubeReview
122.  329 JakeAK
123.  327 hydynn
123.  327 Oxzowachi
125.  325 Homeschool Cubing
126.  320 Jacck
127.  310 The Cubing Fanatic
128.  309 ican97
129.  302 edsch
130.  298 Payt521
131.  296 Carter Cubes
132.  293 WHACKITROX
133.  289 freshcuber.de
134.  287 rubiksman0
135.  286 sporteisvogel
136.  285 JohnSax
137.  284 leolrg
138.  281 Legomanz
138.  281 chancet4488
140.  279 baseballjello67
141.  273 Heewon Seo
142.  271 DUDECUBER
143.  270 SpiFunTastic
144.  263 [email protected]
145.  262 ARSCubing
145.  262 20luky3
147.  261 PCCuber
148.  258 Hyperion
148.  258 Wimpy
148.  258 AidanNoogie
151.  255 Zeke Mackay
152.  254 MaxwellCobb
153.  253 Isaiah The Scott
154.  252 filmip
154.  252 samuel roveran
156.  250 pizzacrust
157.  249 Adam Chodyniecki
158.  244 Benjamin Bø
159.  239 shaqaroni
159.  239 FishyIshy
161.  235 Poketube6681
162.  232 KellanTheCubingCoder
162.  232 theit07
162.  232 One Wheel
165.  225 MatsBergsten
166.  217 Abram Grimsley
166.  217 Sellerie11
168.  216 Jrg
168.  216 Sean Hartman
168.  216 stanley chapel
171.  215 Winfaza
172.  213 mrjames113083
173.  210 erykkasperek
174.  204 Super_Cool_2
175.  203 user10086
176.  200 Icecube77
177.  198 Orr
178.  194 Cuber15
178.  194 fortissim2
180.  193 Mike Hughey
181.  187 FHAT_PHUT
182.  186 CUBING08
183.  183 CubingCraft2
184.  181 trangium
185.  178 BMcCl1
186.  175 Rubika-37-021204
187.  174 Travelingyoyokid
188.  170 SUCubing
189.  167 Arnavol
190.  162 KamTheCuber
191.  159 Haya_Mirror
192.  154 T1_M0
193.  153 CyanSandwich
194.  152 JChambers13
195.  150 David ep
196.  149 Tom466
197.  148 Ayce
198.  145 Elo13
198.  145 JustGoodCuber
200.  141 kflynn
201.  137 Whale
202.  134 cometcubes
203.  132 smitty cubes
204.  128 Tekooo
205.  126 LittleLumos
205.  126 cuberswoop
207.  123 pb_cuber
208.  114 Keroma12
208.  114 G2013
210.  113 BalsaCuber
211.  109 jakesamarel
212.  107 Krökeldil
213.  105 breadears
214.  103 Lvl9001Wizard
215.  102 elimescube
215.  102 ZebraCubes
217.  96 Charles Jerome
218.  93 Cody_Caston
219.  92 Adweehun
220.  91 Legendary_X
221.  90 Bluid
222.  82 Kit Clement
222.  82 the_swest
224.  80 MartinN13
225.  79 Oliver Pällo
226.  77 NoSekt
227.  75 tungsten
227.  75 EmmaTheCapicorn
229.  74 UnknownCanvas
230.  71 Nick Ellers
230.  71 2020LONG05
230.  71 SuperCrafter51
233.  70 Wilfredlam0418
234.  69 GenZ Cubing
235.  68 Jakub D
235.  68 Lukz
237.  66 GCoolCuber
237.  66 Panagiotis Christopoulos
239.  65 Jlit
240.  64 AquaStormCuber
241.  63 Aluminum
242.  61 Juanito alcachofa
243.  58 zakikaz
244.  57 colourblind_cuber
245.  54 SpeedCubeLegend17
246.  53 Maki518
247.  50 Keaten
247.  50 Sub1Hour
247.  50 Nash171
250.  47 GooseCuber
251.  46 Mr Cuber
251.  46 Sir
253.  45 Lord brainy
254.  43 Jaywalkerz
254.  43 Gregory Alekseev
254.  43 Yoyoed cuber
254.  43 jsolver
258.  38 Abucuberksa
258.  38 cazandominic
260.  36 Mrdoobery
261.  35 auntie
262.  33 fani
263.  31 travisdhhd
264.  30 Algfish
265.  29 panicChris
265.  29 rouxfast22
267.  27 ronjaaa
268.  25 Exmestify
269.  24 GradBomb
269.  24 hankthetank
271.  23 Lutz_P
272.  21 King Cube
273.  20 Mrauo
274.  19 HelgeBerlin
275.  13 OriEy
276.  12 LukasCubes
277.  10 Jipppty
277.  10 kits_
279.  9 Ishapuppy
280.  7 realtfcds2
281.  6 Elisa Rippe
281.  6 Michaeltawfik


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2022)

282 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 177!

That means our winner this week is *Orr!* Congratulations!!


----------

